# Hop Hog Extract Recipe



## WWDWD

I wanna have a go at making a Hop Hog clone. Here’s my recipe so far (made with the help of Ian’s spreadsheet). Only my 6th or 7th brew… so please, any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

*Wet Dogz' Hop Hog*

1.5kg Light LME
1.5kg Wheat LME
500g LDME
400g Crystal grain
US05 yeast

20g Centennial @ 60mins

30g Centennial @ 5mins
30g Galaxy @ 5mins
30g Citra @ 5mins

20g Centennial dryhop
20g Galaxy dryhop
20g Citra dryhop

Boil: 4l
Final volume: 21l
Fermentation temp 18°C

IBU 47.7 vs. Hop Hog 48
ABV 5.9% vs. Hop Hog 5.8%
EBC 12 (perhaps a little light, but I’m cool with that… anyone know what hop hog is?)


----------



## Alex.Tas

From what i've read in the AG thread on this, a fair few of the people use 1272 for the yeast. US05 should also do well though, and if you have that on hand, maybe just go with that.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/55284-hop-hog-clone/

Have a look there. should give you some ideas on where to go with your recipe re hop combos. 

I've been wanting to have a go at one of these when i get a spare FV. keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## wavemaker

Yeah, my wife was in Perth a couple of months back for my stepsons' investiture and she text me from a bar where she was having one. I think she sent a photo too. She does that, kinda thoughtful but just makes me want to go to the fridge.


----------



## WWDWD

It's amazing. My favourite beer at the moment. Especially from the tap


----------



## damoninja

WWDWD said:


> It's amazing. My favourite beer at the moment. Especially from the tap


One of my fav's too - love the fact I can just get it at Dan's too without having to look around for it.


----------



## WWDWD

How could I improve my hop additions? Do you think the 5minute additions are too short to give much flavour? Would it be better to move them around and do some 10 or 15minute additions?

I also have heaps of US Cascade hops.


----------



## indica86

10minute and 5 minute additions is what I would do. But then I have only been brewing better beer for a few months so may be wrong.


----------



## jimbregas

Looks Good. I recently did a recipe reasonably similar to this one (used the same combo of hops trying to make more of an APA style Hop Hog inspired brew). I've had a few of the beers so far and the aroma from these hops are phenomenal (I dry hopped 20g Centennial, 10g Citra and 5g Galaxy and it gives a great citrus/tropical fruit aroma). I think you might be on the right track with some 10 and 15 minute additions, maybe if you just redistributed some of your 5 min addition. 
Keep us posted with how it goes, I may have to give your recipe a go sometime in the near future!


----------



## WWDWD

Yep, I think I will definitely redistribute the hops a little to get more flavour rather than just aroma. I'll need to meditate on a few Hop Hogs and mull it over to work out which flavours and/or aromas I'll need more of.


----------



## WWDWD

Too many possible combinations so many ways to do this. I heard Galaxy can be a bit overwhelming later in the boil/dryhopped so I reduced those amounts (albeit marginally) compared to the other hops. But then again, I haven't used galaxy before, maybe I'll like it overpowering the rest.

So here's my latest idea (without the benefit of a Hop Hog in hand) 

IBU 48.9

10g centennial @ 60mins

20g galaxy @ 10mins
15g centennial @ 10mins
15g citra @ 10mins 

15g centennial @ 5mins
15g galaxy @ 5mins
15g citra @ 5mins

20g centennial @ dryhop
20g citra @ dryhop
15g galaxy @ dryhop


----------



## jacknohe

For me I'd go:

(Enough bittering to add up to 50 IBU) @ 60

Hops @ 20
Hops @ 10

Dry Hop

This seems to work best for me as a no chiller. I made up an extract version for a mate of mine. Still waiting for the results. If its any good I'll make an AG version...


----------



## jimbregas

WWDWD said:


> Too many possible combinations so many ways to do this. I heard Galaxy can be a bit overwhelming later in the boil/dryhopped so I reduced those amounts (albeit marginally) compared to the other hops. But then again, I haven't used galaxy before, maybe I'll like it overpowering the rest.


Yeah, I've had that experience with Galaxy previously (I dry hopped an APA with equal parts Citra and Galaxy and found that the Galaxy overpowered the beer- it was all tropical fruits with hardly any citrus). But, the centennial in there should give you a good balance with the aromas, and, to be honest, I don't think you can go wrong with this hop combination. Worst thing that can happen is that one hop overpowers the others (which isn't a bad thing at all, these are great hops), best thing is they blend together perfectly and you nail it.

Just for a reference point here's my hop schedule from my APA using these hops (came out at around 30 IBU):
13g Citra @ 60
10g Centennial @ 30
10g Citra @ 10
5g Galaxy @ 5
5g Citra @ 5
20g Centennial @ DRY HOP
10g Citra @ DRY HOP
5g Galaxy @ DRY HOP
I was sort of aiming for a bit of a Hop Hoggish flavour/aroma with this one (albeit in an APA) and it comes reasonably close (from memory, it's been a few of months since my last Hop Hog, which some may say is too long). It has a good citrus/tropical fruit aroma, but not so much tropical fruits in the taste. The galaxy isn't overpowering so I could probably ramp it up a bit especially in the flavour additions. One thing you may also want to consider is some 20/30 minute additions to get some more IBU's as well as some flavour which will reduce the amount of hops you need in the 5/10 minute additions as they may be a bit overpowering in large quantites. I also try to get at least half of my IBU's from my first addition so I'm not relying on the later additions for IBU's, just flavour).

That's just my 2 pesos (I'm about as experienced as you, so I may have no idea what I'm talking about  ), but I reckon you just land on something you're happy with and go for it h34r: .


----------



## stakka82

I dunno, I would stick to the op's original plan. 60 and 5 mins. Punchy and simples. Aroma town.

Tbh personally I would actually do 60 and whirlpool... And the dry hop of course.


----------



## WWDWD

Thanks for the tips guys.

What exactly does whirlpool mean?


----------



## jkhlt1210

I might have a whirl at this recipe. I love Hop Hog


----------



## WWDWD

So my ingredients finally arrived and I brewed this one last night. This is what I ended up going with. Thinking about bulk priming because my last beer didn't turn out carbed enough with Coopers Carb Drops. What do people recommend for this style of beer... 7g dextrose per litre?

I'll post back in 6 weeks with the results.


Ferment Vol: 21l

1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
700g Light Dry Malt
150g Crystal grains steeped

6l Hop Boil with 700g Light Dry Malt

10g galaxy @ 60 mins

20g centennial @ 10 mins
20g citra @ 10 mins
10g galaxy @ 10 mins

20g centennial @ 5 mins
20g citra @ 5 mins
10g galaxy @ 5 mins

20g centennial @ dryhop
20g citra @ dryhop
10g galaxy @ dryhop

US-05 Yeast pitched at 20/22c

Fermenting now at 18c

Predicted OG 1.058 IBU 53.0
FG 1.014 EBC 9.1
%alc Keg 5.7 Bottle 6.1


Measured OG was actually 1.050 but I never really trust my hydrometer readings.


----------



## verysupple

WWDWD said:


> Thinking about bulk priming because my last beer didn't turn out carbed enough with Coopers Carb Drops. What do people recommend for this style of beer... 7g dextrose per litre?


Yeah, 7 g/L of dextrose will give you ~2.6 vols if the max temp the beer got to was 20 C. That's in the ballpark for most IPAs although my personal preference is a little lower at about 2.2 - 2.3 vols.

Brewing softwares usually have priming calculators and there are online options (Google "priming calculator") that are all easy to use. They're probably your best bet for future batches and they usually have suggested ranges for various beer styles.


----------



## jkhlt1210

WWDWD said:


> So my ingredients finally arrived and I brewed this one last night. This is what I ended up going with. Thinking about bulk priming because my last beer didn't turn out carbed enough with Coopers Carb Drops. What do people recommend for this style of beer... 7g dextrose per litre?
> 
> I'll post back in 6 weeks with the results.
> 
> 
> Ferment Vol: 21l
> 
> 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
> 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
> 700g Light Dry Malt
> 150g Crystal grains steeped
> 
> 6l Hop Boil with 700g Light Dry Malt
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ dryhop
> 20g citra @ dryhop
> 10g galaxy @ dryhop
> 
> US-05 Yeast pitched at 20/22c
> 
> Fermenting now at 18c
> 
> Predicted OG 1.058 IBU 53.0
> FG 1.014 EBC 9.1
> %alc Keg 5.7 Bottle 6.1
> 
> 
> Measured OG was actually 1.050 but I never really trust my hydrometer readings.


 Make sure you update us on the progress of this brew!


----------



## WWDWD

Almost a week in (brewed 13/2/14) and it looks like it's pretty much done. Sitting at 1.012 currently. I'll dryhop in a couple of days then drop it down to 2C or 3C a few days before bottling.

I'm smelling lots of passionfruit. This would be from the Galaxy right? There's enough passionfruit in there so I might drop the Galaxy from the dryhop.


----------



## jkhlt1210

WWDWD said:


> Almost a week in (brewed 13/2/14) and it looks like it's pretty much done. Sitting at 1.012 currently. I'll dryhop in a couple of days then drop it down to 2C or 3C a few days before bottling.
> 
> I'm smelling lots of passionfruit. This would be from the Galaxy right? There's enough passionfruit in there so I might drop the Galaxy from the dryhop.


 hey I'm tracking your progress because I really like the look of this recipe! Can't wait to hear more


----------



## syl

WWDWD said:


> Almost a week in (brewed 13/2/14) and it looks like it's pretty much done. Sitting at 1.012 currently. I'll dryhop in a couple of days then drop it down to 2C or 3C a few days before bottling.
> 
> I'm smelling lots of passionfruit. This would be from the Galaxy right? There's enough passionfruit in there so I might drop the Galaxy from the dryhop.


If I dry hop with galaxy it's for 1-2 days and only .5g/L

For this beer I would go with your gut and drop it, so you get a piny/citrusy nose coming through, not fruit salad! It is an IPA after all!


----------



## WWDWD

Cool. I'll still dryhop with the Citra & Centennial.

Gave it a taste from the hydrometer and it was still very sweet. Should I be worried?


----------



## syl

WWDWD said:


> Cool. I'll still dryhop with the Citra & Centennial.
> 
> Gave it a taste from the hydrometer and it was still very sweet. Should I be worried?


Depends on the reading???

If it is over 1014 then it may need longer. But if it is 1012 then that should be OK for extract. As long as it is a few days steady.


----------



## Joel Mcleod

WWDWD said:


> Cool. I'll still dryhop with the Citra & Centennial.
> Gave it a taste from the hydrometer and it was still very sweet. Should I be worried?


Have you considered racking into another fermenter with the dry hop to let the yeast finish attenuating


----------



## WWDWD

No I haven't. I generally just keep it in the primary for 14 days taking it down to 2C for the last two or three days .


----------



## WWDWD

Dropped this down to 3C on 26/2 and bottled last night (28/2). Bulk primed (a first for me) with 130g dextrose. I'll probably sneak a taste in a weeks time as my last beer was very drinkable one week in. I'll report back with a comparison.


----------



## WWDWD

I couldn't help but crack this open one week in the bottle. It is good! Fairly similar. Taste is quite close. The real hop hog is more carbed and has a bit more body to it. Colour is pretty fuggin' spot on! My nose is playing up so I'll get back to you on aroma. They're both pretty fruity tho. Very happy right now as this is my first attempt at an all extract... and first real attempt at replicating a beer with my own recipe.

I say make it!

And work out how we can improve on it/get it closer.

hop hog on the left / homebrew on the right


----------



## Lochem

WWDWD said:


> I couldn't help but crack this open one week in the bottle. It is good! Fairly similar. Taste is quite close. The real hop hog is more carbed and has a bit more body to it. Colour is pretty fuggin' spot on! My nose is playing up so I'll get back to you on aroma. They're both pretty fruity tho. Very happy right now as this is my first attempt at an all extract... and first real attempt at replicating a beer with my own recipe.
> 
> I say make it!
> 
> And work out how we can improve on it/get it closer.


Hey, im a noob and still havent brewed even my first homebrew but ive been enjoying a mate's homebrew for years and he's been giving me lots of tips and education....
im about to get to the HBS to pick up some kit gear. i REALLY love the hop hog!! and your recipe will likely be my first homebrew - unless you recommend against it? 

from my inexperienced eyes, it reads a bit more complicated than usual first kit recipes, but im an engineer and i like to learn things  id like to give this one a go...

which one is the final recipe that your'e reporting on now? i saw you posted a few different combinations...

thanks!

Lochem


----------



## Linkn

Hey Lochem - as a recent newbie to the scene - this brew isn't tough. It's reasonably straight forward with the boil schedule etc. You'll grow your inventory pretty quick if you buy all the hops in 100g + pellets. Step it through and I'm sure the kind folks on here will be more than happy to help if you have any Q's. Message me if you want and I'm happy to give my mobile if that'll help on brewday (i'm no expert but can prob help answer some Q's). 

I'm going to give this a crack. About to bottle a 150 lashes mimic and it was no more difficult than this. 

Good luck with the brew.


----------



## WWDWD

Not too difficult... but I did a few brews to work my way up to this one. This is my 7th brew. I would try a new or more advanced technique with each brew. My first few were shockers but I learned a whole lot from them.


INGREDIENTS
1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
700g Light Dry Malt
150g Crystal grains steeped
60g Centennial
60g Citra
30g Galaxy
US-05


METHOD

1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 1.5L of 70C water

2. Add grain liquid to a bigger pot, top it up to 6L and mixed in 700g Light DME. Bring to the boil and add the following hop additions.

10g galaxy @ 60 mins

20g centennial @ 10 mins
20g citra @ 10 mins
10g galaxy @ 10 mins

20g centennial @ 5 mins
20g citra @ 5 mins
10g galaxy @ 5 mins

3. Let wort cool for 20mins. Add to fermenter. Add liquid light malt and liquid wheat malt plus cool water to bring up to 21L and roughly 20C- 22C

4. Give it a good stir for a minute then sprinkle the yeast on top.

5. Ferment at 18c for 7 days/

6. Dry hop on Day 8 with 

20g centennial @ dryhop
20g citra @ dryhop

7. Drop it down to 3C on about day12

8. Bulk prime with 135g dextrose on the day 14 and bottle


Actual OG was 1.050 and FG was 1.011
ABV about 5.7%


It's only been in the bottle one week so it'll no doubt improve. It is really easy to drink though. If you make it, please report back here with any changes to the recipe you make and any ideas on improving it further.


----------



## Lochem

hi there
i went over to the HBS today and picked up everything i need for the recipe - and being that its my first brew im excited 

he gave me a slightly different yeast packet tho, but i think other than that its all the same.

also, i have a buddy who is a veteran brewer and he recommends putting in those 10 minute hop additions at 5 minutes instead, and to drop the dry extract. but maybe ill try both versions and report back.

also, i intend to boil the wort in an aluminum pot, so please give some tips on how to handle that; i have read mixed reviews about using aluminum. 

i also want to understand something: why are u suggesting to mix in the LME tins only AFTER the boil???? i thought we boil the extract....no??

thanks


----------



## Lochem

Update: discussion I found on using aluminium pot: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/28828-Aluminium-Pots


----------



## gsouth82

WWDWD said:


> 3. Let wort cool for 20mins. Add to fermenter. Add liquid light malt and liquid wheat malt plus cool water to bring up to 21L and roughly 20C- 22C


Just wondering if you strained the wort into the fermenter or just chucked the whole lot in?


----------



## Lochem

gsouth said:


> Just wondering if you strained the wort into the fermenter or just chucked the whole lot in?


yes good question gsouth, im curious about the same thing.


----------



## WWDWD

Strained into the fermenter. Cheers for picking up on that


----------



## Lochem

Oh well. Too late now! That's ok though. 

I've got the bucket in a fridge, inside temp says 12c but the sticker on the bucket says 18c...

Nice strong bubbling activity every three-five seconds. I used Danstar Nottingham ale yeast, btw, dry packet rehydrated.


----------



## Lochem

Here's a shot of the bucket in the fridge


----------



## WWDWD

Lochem said:


> Oh well. Too late now! That's ok though.
> 
> I've got the bucket in a fridge, inside temp says 12c but the sticker on the bucket says 18c...
> 
> Nice strong bubbling activity every three-five seconds. I used Danstar Nottingham ale yeast, btw, dry packet rehydrated.


I'm sure it will be fine. Just drop it to 2C or 3C for a couple of days before bottling to help stuff drop out a bit more. Look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Lochem

quick update:

my OG was around 1.060

4 days into fermentation, its approx. 1.020

bubbling has slowed to around every 15 seconds. the temp has been between 18-24 C inside the fermenter.

has the gravity gone down too fast?


----------



## davedoran

Could be done. Trick is to check that the gravity reading remains the same for a few days.


----------



## Lochem

dave doran said:


> Could be done. Trick is to check that the gravity reading remains the same for a few days.


yes dave i am familiar with this.... but wouldnt this be a bit fast??


----------



## WWDWD

I don't think it's too fast. I usually use US05 and it is often done after 5 days. I usually leave it for 14 days regardless and don't even bother checking gravity until it really looks like its done (I use a bunnings 30l FV with glad wrap so I can see what's going on instead of a lid with airlock).

However, I sometimes check the gravity if it looks like its not doing it's thing.


----------



## davedoran

Yes if the yeast is healthy they will get though most wort in 5 days. Most people have clean up time of about another week where the yeast cleans up and improves the beers flavour, reduces sediment and a few other things. Some people rack onto another fermenter at this point. As the temp got up to 24 deg I think this would have speeded up the fermenting process as well. Although I cant advise it as best practice but I take quite a few samples during the fermenting process to see how the taste is coming along and I measure gravity along the way as well.


----------



## Lochem

Wow. Wilson. 

Im on 6 full days now since pitching. OG 1.062 and now I'm at 1.018.... the yeast picked up activity again today is this normal?

Anyway just so u know this tastes pretty spot on and I'm not even in bottles yet. 
Cheers to you mate
Clink


----------



## Lochem

update:

just dry hopped with the 20 g centennial and 20g citra. i was worried about opening the fermenter lid (contamination etc) but whatever - hope for the best! 

i had a peek at what's going on in there, and im curious, it seems as though the krausen rose together with hop bits and now these hop bits have stuck to the sides, forming a green ring about a few cm high. nothing seems infected, and it all smells and tastes fine. im just curious if there is anything lost in the hops being stuck in this ring above the beer level, and if yes, how can that be avoided in the future?

thanks!


----------



## Sea_Eagle

Hey Lochem, 
You've already extracted most of the goodness out of that ring of hops you see. They were the hops from the boil that you poured straight into the fermenter right? 
Next time you can just strain them out after the boil.
The ones you just added (dry hop) will float for a while then eventually sink, all the while they will be imparting extra hoppy goodness on your brew.
Best of luck, look forward to hearing how it tastes.


----------



## Lochem

Ok thanks, I guessed it was ok, but unsure. Maybe next time I'll pour the wort thru a flour sifter. I was just curious if doing so would be detrimental to the potential flavors and aromas from the hops not sitting in there during these two weeks. 

But if you're saying the boil took it all out already, sifting could be fine. 
Maybe I'll do a side by side. 

I keep finding myself saying that. 

Cheers


----------



## WWDWD

I'm really enjoying this. It's by far the best beer I've made so far (I've only made eight beers though). I'm going to make it again real soon. Look forward to hearing everyone else's thoughts on it when they make it themselves.


----------



## jkhlt1210

WWDWD said:


> I'm really enjoying this. It's by far the best beer I've made so far (I've only made eight beers though). I'm going to make it again real soon. Look forward to hearing everyone else's thoughts on it when they make it themselves.


 How longs it been bottled now bud?? I'm very keen to try this. Is it quite close to hop hog??


----------



## WWDWD

It's still only been three weeks in the bottle. I've been having Hop Hog at the pub a lot lately and I'd say this is close but there's still lots of room for improvement. I think some of the hops need to be upped... but I'm not sure which ones. Are you making it?


----------



## jkhlt1210

WWDWD said:


> It's still only been three weeks in the bottle. I've been having Hop Hog at the pub a lot lately and I'd say this is close but there's still lots of room for improvement. I think some of the hops need to be upped... but I'm not sure which ones. Are you making it?


 I will definitely be making it next weekend I really like the sound of it. Any tips or suggestions??? It will be my first extract brew. Been doing kits for few years so any tips you have are welcome! I'm extremely keen to make this. Can't wait for next weekend!


----------



## Lochem

update:

i bottled 12 stubbies of this without cold crashing. 5-6 days after bottling, obvoiusly not too clear, and still a bit of butterscotch/toffee flavors because the yeast still has sugar to eat - 

but VERY tasty - and a great first brew for me! cheers for the recipe, id love to know how you put it together? is it just experience that gave you the idea of which hops to use?

good stuff, ill let you know how the rest come out after cold crashing.


----------



## Johnny Ringo

WWDWD said:


> Not too difficult... but I did a few brews to work my way up to this one. This is my 7th brew. I would try a new or more advanced technique with each brew. My first few were shockers but I learned a whole lot from them.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
> 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
> 700g Light Dry Malt
> 150g Crystal grains steeped
> 60g Centennial
> 60g Citra
> 30g Galaxy
> US-05
> 
> 
> METHOD
> 
> 1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 1.5L of 70C water
> 
> 2. Add grain liquid to a bigger pot, top it up to 6L and mixed in 700g Light DME. Bring to the boil and add the following hop additions.
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> 3. Let wort cool for 20mins. Add to fermenter. Add liquid light malt and liquid wheat malt plus cool water to bring up to 21L and roughly 20C- 22C
> 
> 4. Give it a good stir for a minute then sprinkle the yeast on top.
> 
> 5. Ferment at 18c for 7 days/
> 
> 6. Dry hop on Day 8 with
> 
> 20g centennial @ dryhop
> 20g citra @ dryhop
> 
> 7. Drop it down to 3C on about day12
> 
> 8. Bulk prime with 135g dextrose on the day 14 and bottle
> 
> 
> Actual OG was 1.050 and FG was 1.011
> ABV about 5.7%
> 
> 
> It's only been in the bottle one week so it'll no doubt improve. It is really easy to drink though. If you make it, please report back here with any changes to the recipe you make and any ideas on improving it further.


I put this down yesterday with a few small changes:
I used
2kg of liquid malt instead of 1.5
1.5kg of Briess wheat malt
0.7kg do LDM
As well as 150g of medium crystal grains steeped. 

I also boiled with the LDM, steeped grain and 1kg of the LME and then added the rest into the fermenter.

Slight change in the hops
I used 10g of Magnum at 60min instead of the galaxy.
But followed the rest of your hop bill and planning to dry hop the same.

I used Us-05 as well.

OG was 1056.

Currently sitting in the fridge at 18 degrees and looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Lochem

Sounds interesting, definitely interested to hear how it turns out. Mine is now two weeks bottled, first brew and is very good. Haven't done a side by side yet with hop hog tho. I pretty much followed Wilson's recipe, except for the yeast (I used Nottingham).

PS for all the noobs (me) please explain what's LDM?


----------



## technobabble66

LDM = Light Dry Malt (Extract), or LDME. Or given that most people use this type of dry extract it's commonly referred to as just DME.
LME = Liquid Malt Extract

Keen to hear how your HH goes! it's one of my favourite beers.

Did you know Notto has the reputation of muting hops? I've only just used it recently on low-hopped beers, so i don't have experience with this myself. I'm only repeating what i've read from others.


----------



## Lochem

Thanks babble. 

So who is Notto.and what is hop-muting?


----------



## technobabble66

Notto = Nottingham yeast.

I'm not 100% sure if hop-muting refers to just hop flavours & aromas or the bitterness as well. Could well be the whole lot. Hopefully someone with actual experience of this will chime in soon.
I believe it's better suited to more malt-focused beers or if you want to ferment at a very low temperature (for an ale yeast) - eg: a fake/faux lager - as it's able to continue fermenting down to 13-14°C (a few degrees colder than most other ale strains. Like i've said, i've only just started playing with it so i'm really just parroting stuff i've read from more experienced brewers. See what you think with your results.


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Lochem said:


> Sounds interesting, definitely interested to hear how it turns out. Mine is now two weeks bottled, first brew and is very good. Haven't done a side by side yet with hop hog tho. I pretty much followed Wilson's recipe, except for the yeast (I used Nottingham).
> 
> PS for all the noobs (me) please explain what's LDM?


Did you dry hop the same hop bill as Wilson? If so when did you put it in after 8days and then how long until you bottled?
Did you cold crash at all?


----------



## Lochem

Johnny Ringo said:


> Did you dry hop the same hop bill as Wilson? If so when did you put it in after 8days and then how long until you bottled?
> Did you cold crash at all?


- indeed I dry hopped the same as his recipe

- dry hopped on day 8

- started cold crash on evening between days 10-11 

- bottled on day 14


----------



## Bizenya

Great original! Never heard of it until reading this post earlier today- 

Just finishing a pint at the local right now- winner

Will have to try this as a HB soon!!


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Lochem said:


> - indeed I dry hopped the same as his recipe
> 
> - dry hopped on day 8
> 
> - started cold crash on evening between days 10-11
> 
> - bottled on day 14


I'm pretty excited about this one. Have to stop myself from opening the fridge continuously. You can smell the hops in the fermenter and it's bubbling nicely.


----------



## Lochem

Absolutely. Had the same experience. And imagine that happening on your first brew ever.


----------



## Lochem

Johnny, do you have any kind of temp control in your setup? Or is your bucket/ferm vessel temp fluctuating?


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Lochem said:


> Johnny, do you have any kind of temp control in your setup? Or is your bucket/ferm vessel temp fluctuating?


Yeah I've got an old fridge with a thermostat, it's the first brew I've done in the fridge though and today I was moving it and the fermenter fell out. So that can't be good.
I've done 2 brews before this one and had the fv sitting in a tub of water with a wet towel around it. I would throw frozen ice water bottles in it.


----------



## Lochem

Does your thermostat have manual temp control? If not, get an Elitech stc-1000. Google it. Best thing you can do for your brews.


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Lochem said:


> Does your thermostat have manual temp control? If not, get an Elitech stc-1000. Google it. Best thing you can do for your brews.



Yeah I'm not sure what the brand is but I got it from craft brewer. First time using it.


----------



## menoetes

Put this down tonight after a fair bit of research;

*Hop Hogger* - extract recipe

1.5kg of Coopers Wheat Liquid Malt
1.5kg of Coopers Light Liquid Malt
500g of Coopers Dry Light Malt
250g of Crystal 20 - steeped
250g of Carapils - steeped
10g of Galaxy @ 60min
15g of Cascade, centennial & citra @ 10min
10g of Galaxy @ 10min
15g of Centennial & citra @ 0min
10g of Galaxy @ 0min
10g of Cascade, centennial, citra - dry hopped after 7 days
Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

Smells and looks good. I know a lot of people use Munich or Caramunich in Ferals HH clones but the light Crystal and Carapils are what I had on-hand and should be Ok I think. 145g of hops in all, in a 24lt batch. Est at 42 IBUs, a fair bit lower than the 50 IBUs of the original HH but I chickened out a bit when formulating up the recipe, 50 IBUs seems like a lot!

Some people have advised that it can be dry hopped really aggressively but 30g seems like a good start, this is the start of my own search for the clone and one can only get so far reading. I'll be taking lotsa notes so I won't repeat any mistakes and to help out for my second attempt once I see how this one went .

Here's Hoping!


----------



## Lochem

Thanks for sharing, looking forward to hearing how it goes...
Have you used that yeast before?


----------



## menoetes

I haven't used this yeast before and it's only my second time using a liquid yeast. It will be interesting to see how it differs from good ol' S-05 which has been my trusty companion for so long. I'm excited to see how it goes; two weeks in the brew fridge at 18'c then racked to 2ndary for another week cold crashed before bottling. Then a month conditioning before my first try... dammit but that sounds like a long time.

I'll be back in around 7 weeks to report


----------



## Lochem

I would try it before the month is up. Try it every now and then and you'll get a good idea of what the yeast is doing


----------



## burrster

I've put a version of this tasty brew on my backlog of recipes to try! it's about 4th in line but my have to be moved forward after my first ever tasting of the real deal a week ago. It amazing!


----------



## Three Sheets

menoetes said:


> Put this down tonight after a fair bit of research;
> 
> *Hop Hogger* - extract recipe
> 
> 1.5kg of Coopers Wheat Liquid Malt
> 1.5kg of Coopers Light Liquid Malt
> 500g of Coopers Dry Light Malt
> 250g of Crystal 20 - steeped
> 250g of Carapils - steeped
> 10g of Galaxy @ 60min
> 15g of Cascade, centennial & citra @ 10min
> 10g of Galaxy @ 10min
> 15g of Centennial & citra @ 0min
> 10g of Galaxy @ 0min
> 10g of Cascade, centennial, citra - dry hopped after 7 days
> Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II
> 
> Smells and looks good. I know a lot of people use Munich or Caramunich in Ferals HH clones but the light Crystal and Carapils are what I had on-hand and should be Ok I think. 145g of hops in all, in a 24lt batch. Est at 42 IBUs, a fair bit lower than the 50 IBUs of the original HH but I chickened out a bit when formulating up the recipe, 50 IBUs seems like a lot!
> 
> Some people have advised that it can be dry hopped really aggressively but 30g seems like a good start, this is the start of my own search for the clone and one can only get so far reading. I'll be taking lotsa notes so I won't repeat any mistakes and to help out for my second attempt once I see how this one went .
> 
> Here's Hoping!


I have a pile of similar ingredients as you and all the hops so I might follow your lead this Friday. I don't mind upping the IBU either ,( eg SN Torpedo IPA sits at 65 IBU and very tasty.) so might pop in some extra hops at around 15 to 20m mark.


----------



## menoetes

Just dry hopped yesterday. She started at OG 1045 and is sitting stopped around 1013, I figure after bottling that brings her to around 4.6%. A fair bit lighter on alcohol than the real thing bit I'm ok with that.

The taste out of the hydrometer flask was _full_ of hoppy goodness, still quite green but that'll improve with time. All in all, I'm very excited about this beer. I cold crash all of next week then into the bottles!


----------



## Lochem

menoetes said:


> Just dry hopped yesterday. She started at OG 1045 and is sitting stopped around 1013, I figure after bottling that brings her to around 4.6%. A fair bit lighter on alcohol than the real thing bit I'm ok with that.
> 
> The taste out of the hydrometer flask was _full_ of hoppy goodness, still quite green but that'll improve with time. All in all, I'm very excited about this beer. I cold crash all of next week then into the bottles!


did you follow the same extract recipe? im wondering how you got such a low OG.... :huh:


----------



## menoetes

I filled up to 24lts volume. That's where my OG drops.

Not an accident either, I don't generally brew anything over 5% ABV if I can help it. I know that calling it a clone but brewing a lower ABV and IBU beer might seem like a bit of a stretch but I am still chasing that same taste; just in something resembling a session beer.


----------



## Lochem

menoetes said:


> I filled up to 24lts volume. That's where my OG drops.
> 
> Not an accident either, I don't generally brew anything over 5% ABV if I can help it. I know that calling it a clone but brewing a lower ABV and IBU beer might seem like a bit of a stretch but I am still chasing that same taste; just in something resembling a session beer.



absolutely reasonable. you should never feel the need to apologise for your homebrew!! horses for courses (isnt that how you aussies say it?)

the HH is a really good taste to clone so why not go for it! please update how it turns out. thanks


----------



## Johnny Ringo

So after a delay on bottling it I finally got my attempt in bottles about 8 days ago. After a shit day I couldn't resist trying a little sample and considering it can only get better from here I am very impressed!

Already organising a BBQ so I can show it off to my mates!


----------



## Lochem

Johnny
How long was it in primary before bottling?


----------



## Johnny Ringo

25 days in the primary. I still had some carbonation drops left so used them but I got another fee tee the other day so will bulk prime from now on.


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Another week on the bottle and it has improved even more! It struggles to hold a head though, not sure if that is the glasses I'm using to drink from or what.


----------



## menoetes

Bottled mine on friday, now the waiting game begins...

Johnny; do you wash your beer glasses by hand or in the dishwasher? Soap residue from some dishwashers and from a sudsy sink of water can leave a residue on your glasses that kills beer heads dead. Oily and waxy contaminants to the same.

I either wash my beer glasses by hand in hot tap water (no detergent) or give them a thorough rinse after they come out of the dishwasher.

Also it's getting cooler here in Brisbane (at least it is at my place), they might need another 2 weeks or so to carb up properly in this weather.


----------



## Lochem

menoetes said:


> Bottled mine on friday, now the waiting game begins...
> 
> Johnny; do you wash your beer glasses by hand or in the dishwasher? Soap residue from some dishwashers and from a sudsy sink of water can leave a residue on your glasses that kills beer heads dead. Oily and waxy contaminants to the same.
> 
> I either wash my beer glasses by hand in hot tap water (no detergent) or give them a thorough rinse after they come out of the dishwasher.
> 
> Also it's getting cooler here in Brisbane (at least it is at my place), they might need another 2 weeks or so to carb up properly in this weather.


Interesting. I'm wondering about how dish soap may have affected the krausen In the primary. I had none


----------



## mezz94

Hi all,

I am new to homebrewing and this site. I have done this recipe as my second batch of homebrew. It's bubbling away in my fermenter as I type. 

In WWDWD's recipe it says to let wort cool for 20mins, is this just turning off gas and let it cool? Or is it using a method such as a ice bath? I just let it cool by itself for 20mins before transferring to fermenter. Now I'm worried I may have ruined my wort by doing this. Have I ruined my wort by letting it cool by itself? 

Cheers Mez


----------



## menoetes

I use extract and pour the boil straight into the fermenter then top up the desired volume (20- 24lts depending) with cold water to drop the temp straight away. This rapid cooling method works unless you are doing partial or all-grain brewing IMHO. It means you have greater control of the hop schedule with the rapid cooling. This also works with kit and bits brewing...


----------



## burrster

Ok so I bottled my version of this tonight. My first all extract recipe! My recipe was as follows:

1.5kg Briess Munich
1.5kg Coopers wheat extract
400g medium crystal ( I wanted a bit of extra colour)

10g Galaxy @ 30 minutes
15g of citra galaxy and centennial each @ 10 minutes
15g of citra cascade and centennial each @ 5 minutes

15g of citra cascade each dry hop
6 g centennial dry hop ( Stupid me, I ran out!)

I should have added 200g of dextrose to boost ABV but didn't this time around

According To Ian's spread sheet the IBU make 43.4 and the EBC or 19 ( Had to guess on the Briess Extract for colour, used coopers light.)

Used US05 yeast

OG 1.046
FG 1.012

I can tell you the Hydrometer sample taste quite nice. Looking forward to mid July!

How long till you sample your Menoetes?


----------



## menoetes

Sampling this weekend sir  

In fact I'll go pop one in the fridge now and probably crack it open tomorrow or Sunday.evening.

Will keep you guys posted...


----------



## bootlegnjack

Waiting to see how this sample goes menoetes. Got this on my radar.


----------



## menoetes

Sorry for the late post guys, I went out on Sunday and got some Feral Hop Hogs for a side-by-side comparison and here's how I went. I took lot of notes but bear in mind this is my first time doing a comparison...







Bottled Feral Hop Hog on the left, home brewed Hop Hogger on the right.

*Appearance*: Feral HH is paler in colour and a bit cloudy. I guess the malt used in there's is lighter than the liquid Light ME & Wheat ME I used. Also I might trade the Crystal 20 back to Crystal 10 or even drop it completely for more Carapils. Despite having drank it before I didn't realize the Feral HH was bottle conditioned so in the pic it seems a bit cloudier than my own. I could have corrected this by pouring carefully as I do with my own creation. Do we know if Feral brewery primes with the primary yeast? I'd be interested in harvesting it if that is the case...

*Smell*: The Feral HH has floral/resin nose leaning more towards the resin in my opinion, where-as my HH has more of a floral nose with little resin or citrus. If I didn't know better I'd be thinking there was a hint of simcoe dry hopped in the original somewhere and if I were to try again I might try adding 10g of simcoe to the dry-hop to capture this scent.

*Taste* (aka the import part): Ferals HH has a strong floral citrus taste with a background of passion-fruit. The galaxy is definitely there in the aftertaste but the base of the flavor has pronounced elements that I can see might come from the cascade and citra. The flavour is complex and I had a hard time trying to sort it out. It also has a strong malt presence giving it a sweetness to compliment the punchy hoppiness that my own doesn't have, but I made mine to a higher volume and so a lower abv, which accounts for this difference.

My own HH has a more resinous than floral taste than the Feral HH though a very similar citrus presence, the fruit aftertaste is there but a bit rougher. A few more weeks in the bottle may smooth that out (I figure it's the galaxy). It lacks the malty backbone of the Feral HH (as mentioned above) which brings the strong hop elements to the forefront and I'm going to give it at least another 2 - 3 weeks to mature before trying it again.

*Mouthfeel*: Surprisingly similar, the Feral HH is higher in alcohol than my own (5.8% vs 4.4%) and with my addition of the carapils I think I might have leveled that playing field a little. So a small victory on this front IMHO.

In summery; it's close but no cigar. My Hop Hogger does taste good, very good in fact and I look forward to drinking more of it. It'll probably be one of my favorite extract brews once it mellows out a little but it's not quite the real thing. I know we limit ourselves a little using kits and extracts but this just goes to show you can get pretty damn close anyway.

Next time I'll use the same malt to a lower volume (thus upping the maltiness & abv), add 10g simcoe to the dry hop in place of the citra, and sub out the crystal 20 for carapils to fix the colour a little. 

So... does anyone know anything about that bottling yeast?


----------



## Lochem

Sorry I don't know anything about any bottling yeast... But I've heard that US05 is a good option for the HH clone.
Also, try using only pale malts next time. Get rid of the crystal; it's making it too dark.


----------



## Mattrox

menoetes said:


> Sorry for the late post guys, I went out on Sunday and got some Feral Hop Hogs for a side-by-side comparison and here's how I went. I took lot of notes but bear in mind this is my first time doing a comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottled Feral Hop Hog on the left, home brewed Hop Hogger on the right.
> 
> *Appearance*: Feral HH is paler in colour and a bit cloudy. I guess the malt used in there's is lighter than the liquid Light ME & Wheat ME I used. Also I might trade the Crystal 20 back to Crystal 10 or even drop it completely for more Carapils. Despite having drank it before I didn't realize the Feral HH was bottle conditioned so in the pic it seems a bit cloudier than my own. I could have corrected this by pouring carefully as I do with my own creation. Do we know if Feral brewery primes with the primary yeast? I'd be interested in harvesting it if that is the case...
> 
> *Smell*: The Feral HH has floral/resin nose leaning more towards the resin in my opinion, where-as my HH has more of a floral nose with little resin or citrus. If I didn't know better I'd be thinking there was a hint of simcoe dry hopped in the original somewhere and if I were to try again I might try adding 10g of simcoe to the dry-hop to capture this scent.
> 
> *Taste* (aka the import part): Ferals HH has a strong floral citrus taste with a background of passion-fruit. The galaxy is definitely there in the aftertaste but the base of the flavor has pronounced elements that I can see might come from the cascade and citra. The flavour is complex and I had a hard time trying to sort it out. It also has a strong malt presence giving it a sweetness to compliment the punchy hoppiness that my own doesn't have, but I made mine to a higher volume and so a lower abv, which accounts for this difference.
> 
> My own HH has a more resinous than floral taste than the Feral HH though a very similar citrus presence, the fruit aftertaste is there but a bit rougher. A few more weeks in the bottle may smooth that out (I figure it's the galaxy). It lacks the malty backbone of the Feral HH (as mentioned above) which brings the strong hop elements to the forefront and I'm going to give it at least another 2 - 3 weeks to mature before trying it again.
> 
> *Mouthfeel*: Surprisingly similar, the Feral HH is higher in alcohol than my own (5.8% vs 4.4%) and with my addition of the carapils I think I might have leveled that playing field a little. So a small victory on this front IMHO.
> 
> In summery; it's close but no cigar. My Hop Hogger does taste good, very good in fact and I look forward to drinking more of it. It'll probably be one of my favorite extract brews once it mellows out a little but it's not quite the real thing. I know we limit ourselves a little using kits and extracts but this just goes to show you can get pretty damn close anyway.
> 
> Next time I'll use the same malt to a lower volume (thus upping the maltiness & abv), add 10g simcoe to the dry hop in place of the citra, and sub out the crystal 20 for carapils to fix the colour a little.
> 
> So... does anyone know anything about that bottling yeast?


Nice experiment. Sounds like a great beer in its own right. I'll have to have a go.


----------



## menoetes

Lochem said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about any bottling yeast... But I've heard that US05 is a good option for the HH clone.
> Also, try using only pale malts next time. Get rid of the crystal; it's making it too dark.


Thanks for the feedback.

I agree that paler malt is the way to go and I have a 15kg growler of Liquid Pilsen Malt Extract from national homebrew (site sponsor) that should do the job nicely with some wheat added to it. Definately subbing the crystal malt for more carapils too. 

As for yeast I have no complaints about having used wyeast 1272, it turned out well but I had thought if the bottle yeast was the same as the primary used in the brewery, culturing that up and using it might get me a bit closer to the real deal.


----------



## danestead

menoetes said:


> So... does anyone know anything about that bottling yeast?


As far as ive noticed, it isnt bottle conditioned. Never noticed any sediment. Im thinking it is hazy as it probably isnt filtered. Could be wrong though.


----------



## gsouth82

So I put this one down a few weeks ago for my 50th brew as per WWDWD's recipe listed in post #30. Kegged and tapped on the weekend and my god! What a beer!

OG 1.062
FG 1.016
ABV ~6%
2 weeks in primary, 1 week cold crash.

I would highly recommend this beer to any hop head.

I've got a real hop hog in the fridge to do a comparison with but tbh, I don't care if its not like the real thing because its amazing in its own right.

Thanks heaps WWDWD.


----------



## Lochem

gsouth said:


> So I put this one down a few weeks ago for my 50th brew as per WWDWD's recipe listed in post #30. Kegged and tapped on the weekend and my god! What a beer!
> 
> OG 1.062
> FG 1.016
> ABV ~6%
> 2 weeks in primary, 1 week cold crash.
> 
> I would highly recommend this beer to any hop head.
> 
> I've got a real hop hog in the fridge to do a comparison with but tbh, I don't care if its not like the real thing because its amazing in its own right.
> 
> Thanks heaps WWDWD.


That's the best attitude mate


----------



## Three Sheets

Excellent thread, it appears that pursuing a HH clone using the recipes and ideas on here produces pretty good beer even id you miss the mark. Hop hog is a great bench marker. I loved my pint of HH in Fremantle but its not quiet from Dan Murphys over here in the east. From this thread I'm adding wheat malt to my concoction's, and more resinous hop. Next attempt in a fortnight.


----------



## mmcenall

So recently have made the plunge and have started down the slippery slope of homebrewing. I bottled my first brew last Friday and i am chomping at the bit to get the next one started. After a long time between Hop Hogs i had a few on Saturday and wondered why i had left it so long between drinks. So then it was decided that was brew number 2.

I have been looking around a bit was thinking of throwing down WWDWD's recipe but i also found another forum that a few of the guys went to a Ferel Brewery presentation night and word around the camp fire is they use Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Citra as the Hops. I was wondering what you thoughts are using these hops over some of the ones in WWDWD's recipe. On the other hand i might just stick to the recipe it looks to be getting pretty good raps.

Also i am not setup to cold crash do you think this will be an issue as far as i know so far it is just for clarity isnt it.


----------



## Three Sheets

mmcenall said:


> So recently have made the plunge and have started down the slippery slope of homebrewing. I bottled my first brew last Friday and i am chomping at the bit to get the next one started. After a long time between Hop Hogs i had a few on Saturday and wondered why i had left it so long between drinks. So then it was decided that was brew number 2.
> 
> I have been looking around a bit was thinking of throwing down WWDWD's recipe but i also found another forum that a few of the guys went to a Ferel Brewery presentation night and word around the camp fire is they use Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Citra as the Hops. I was wondering what you thoughts are using these hops over some of the ones in WWDWD's recipe. On the other hand i might just stick to the recipe it looks to be getting pretty good raps.
> 
> Also i am not setup to cold crash do you think this will be an issue as far as i know so far it is just for clarity isnt it.


As I was alluding to WWDWD's recipe provides a perfect base to replicate or experiment with, and without wild deviation is likely to still produce good beers. It makes the thread interesting. Because we all know we all have similar tastes given our appreciation of Hop Hog. So give what you think a whirl and report back to us.


----------



## danestead

mmcenall said:


> I have been looking around a bit was thinking of throwing down WWDWD's recipe but i also found another forum that a few of the guys went to a Ferel Brewery presentation night and word around the camp fire is they use Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Citra as the Hops. I was wondering what you thoughts are using these hops over some of the ones in WWDWD's recipe. On the other hand i might just stick to the recipe it looks to be getting pretty good raps.
> 
> Also i am not setup to cold crash do you think this will be an issue as far as i know so far it is just for clarity isnt it.


Yes cold crashing your fermented beer after hitting FG is for clarity. You will be fine even if you dont crash chill it.

Those hops will work excellent. I have used those in my Hop Hog Clone with the addition of Cascade also. It came out very nice indeed.


----------



## Wolfman1

mmcenall said:


> So recently have made the plunge and have started down the slippery slope of homebrewing. I bottled my first brew last Friday and i am chomping at the bit to get the next one started. After a long time between Hop Hogs i had a few on Saturday and wondered why i had left it so long between drinks. So then it was decided that was brew number 2.
> 
> I have been looking around a bit was thinking of throwing down WWDWD's recipe but i also found another forum that a few of the guys went to a Ferel Brewery presentation night and word around the camp fire is they use Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Citra as the Hops.


Snap. Bought some amarillo and simcoe to have a go at this brew after next. 
I've had a bit of a go with centennial, galaxy and citra but it's a little sweet. I reckon the simcoe will be a good balance


----------



## Lochem

mmcenall said:


> So recently have made the plunge and have started down the slippery slope of homebrewing. I bottled my first brew last Friday and i am chomping at the bit to get the next one started. After a long time between Hop Hogs i had a few on Saturday and wondered why i had left it so long between drinks. So then it was decided that was brew number 2.
> 
> I have been looking around a bit was thinking of throwing down WWDWD's recipe but i also found another forum that a few of the guys went to a Ferel Brewery presentation night and word around the camp fire is they use Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo and Citra as the Hops. I was wondering what you thoughts are using these hops over some of the ones in WWDWD's recipe. On the other hand i might just stick to the recipe it looks to be getting pretty good raps.
> 
> Also i am not setup to cold crash do you think this will be an issue as far as i know so far it is just for clarity isnt it.


-All pale malts
-Simcoe, Centennial, Citra (even proportions)
-US05

That's from my "campfire"


----------



## menoetes

+1 to all pale malts. Look for wheat and Pilsen liquid malt extracts if you can get them.

You could maybe try one o the posted recipes subbing the galaxy with the amarillo and dry hopping with the simcoe. That should give you a bit of a smoother bitterness with mellow-er flavours and the resinous nose of hop hog mine was missing. It's a good idea, I'll have to give it a shot in my next attempt.


----------



## mmcenall

Ok so i have been thinking about this for the last few days and I am going to go with the Amarillo and simcoe to replace to Galaxy and leaving the rest of the recipe the same.

 15g amarillo @ 60 mins

 20g centennial @ 10 mins
 20g citra @ 10 mins
 10g amarillo @ 10 mins

 20g centennial @ 5 mins
 20g citra @ 5 mins
 10g amarillo @ 5 mins

 20g centennial @ dryhop
 20g citra @ dryhop
 20g simcoe @ dryhop

Estimated IBU = 45.5

Any suggestions?


----------



## menoetes

Looks solid to me, it might not taste _exactly _like a Hop Hog but I think with that combo and those addition times it'll still be a delicious IPA. There's only one way to find out for sure... 

You still planning on going with the wheat malt and light malt combo? Will you be adding any steeped grains?


----------



## mmcenall

Yeah i was thinking of sticking to the wheat/light malt combo. But the WWDWD recipe only calls for 150g of grain which according the spreedsheet is only giving me a EBC of 10.5 i am considering on bumping that up a bit for a bit more color


----------



## Bizenya

Sounds very tasty


----------



## Wolfman1

It's very similar toy next brew but I'm going to drop the simcoe in earlier as well as dry hopping. I'm after the resinous taste as well as the aroma. Hadn't decided which addition yet though


----------



## WWDWD

Glad people are still interested in this! I've just brewed another batch that is very similar to the first one I put down but changed slightly due to my available ingredients. This is my first winter brew and I can't get my fridge up to 18C so looks like I'll be setting this down in the hall. The original recipe I put down is definitely a delicious beer (the best I have made so far) but there's still quite a way to go to match Hop Hog and I am keen on getting there. I wanna get some of those resin flavours next time... is Simcoe the best for that?

Anwyays, here's what I put down today. Upped the Galaxy cos I liked it and wanted a lil more of that fruitiness.

Ferment Vol: 21l

3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
200g Dextrose (wouldn't normally use dextrose but I was out of Dry Malt and wanted to up the alc a little bit)
200g Crystal grains steeped

6l Hop Boil with

10g galaxy @ 60 mins

20g centennial @ 10 mins
20g citra @ 10 mins
15g galaxy @ 10 mins

20g centennial @ 5 mins
20g citra @ 5 mins
15g galaxy @ 5 mins

probably dry hop with whatever centennial and citra I have left and some galaxy

US-05

OG 1.041


----------



## lswhi3

Mine is:

28.35 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min

39.69 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min

34.87 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min

34.87 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min

28.35 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Dry hop with the same ratios for 3 days

I don't think galaxy appears in this brew at all, and definitely not at the bittering stage


----------



## Three Sheets

WWDWD said:


> Glad people are still interested in this! I've just brewed another batch that is very similar to the first one I put down but changed slightly due to my available ingredients. This is my first winter brew and I can't get my fridge up to 18C so looks like I'll be setting this down in the hall. The original recipe I put down is definitely a delicious beer (the best I have made so far) but there's still quite a way to go to match Hop Hog and I am keen on getting there. I wanna get some of those resin flavours next time... is Simcoe the best for that?
> 
> Anwyays, here's what I put down today. Upped the Galaxy cos I liked it and wanted a lil more of that fruitiness.
> 
> Ferment Vol: 21l
> 
> 3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
> 200g Dextrose (wouldn't normally use dextrose but I was out of Dry Malt and wanted to up the alc a little bit)
> 200g Crystal grains steeped
> 
> 6l Hop Boil with
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> probably dry hop with whatever centennial and citra I have left and some galaxy
> 
> US-05
> 
> OG 1.041


I'll be interested how yours turns out. I have learnt to use Galaxy with caution as it can overwhelm other hops. This is tomorrows plan - 


3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
200g Dextrose 
200g wheat grains steeped

5g Galaxy @ 60 m
10g Chinook @ 30 m
10g Columbus @ 20 m 
10g Columbus @ 15 m
25g Simcoe @ 10 m
10 g Columbus @ 5 m

Will think about what and whether to dry hop.


----------



## Three Sheets

This went down today. I don't expect to replicate the HH but hope to please the taste buds in similar fashion.

3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
400g Dextrose
200g wheat grains steeped for 30 mins
5g Galaxy @ 60 m
10g Chinook @ 30 m
10g Columbus @ 20 m
5g Columbus @ 15 m
25g Simcoe @ 10 m
5g Columbus @ 5 m

5 litre boil topped up to 22 litres.

05 yeast


----------



## WWDWD

WWDWD said:


> Glad people are still interested in this! I've just brewed another batch that is very similar to the first one I put down but changed slightly due to my available ingredients. This is my first winter brew and I can't get my fridge up to 18C so looks like I'll be setting this down in the hall. The original recipe I put down is definitely a delicious beer (the best I have made so far) but there's still quite a way to go to match Hop Hog and I am keen on getting there. I wanna get some of those resin flavours next time... is Simcoe the best for that?
> 
> Anwyays, here's what I put down today. Upped the Galaxy cos I liked it and wanted a lil more of that fruitiness.
> 
> Ferment Vol: 21l
> 
> 3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
> 200g Dextrose (wouldn't normally use dextrose but I was out of Dry Malt and wanted to up the alc a little bit)
> 200g Crystal grains steeped
> 
> 6l Hop Boil with
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> probably dry hop with whatever centennial and citra I have left and some galaxy
> 
> US-05
> 
> OG 1.041


I just dry hopped this using what little I had left of Citra and Centennial plus some Galaxy. Last time I left out the Galaxy when dry hopping because I read that it can be overbearing... but I found that I was left wanting more of that passionfruit aroma. I would have liked to put more Citra and Centennial in but this will have to do.

Dry hopped with
10g Citra
7g Centennial
13g Galaxy (just to make it an even 30g)

I'll be away from the fermenter over the weekend so I'm going to pop it in the fridge to cold crash on Thursday then hopefully bottle early next week.


----------



## Three Sheets

WWDWD said:


> I just dry hopped this using what little I had left of Citra and Centennial plus some Galaxy. Last time I left out the Galaxy when dry hopping because I read that it can be overbearing... but I found that I was left wanting more of that passionfruit aroma. I would have liked to put more Citra and Centennial in but this will have to do.
> 
> Dry hopped with
> 10g Citra
> 7g Centennial
> 13g Galaxy (just to make it an even 30g)
> 
> I'll be away from the fermenter over the weekend so I'm going to pop it in the fridge to cold crash on Thursday then hopefully bottle early next week.


 Looking forward to your results on this one. What IBU did you come up with? I'm resisting dry hoping my current attempt, figured I'd see how it tastes first time around.


----------



## WWDWD

I just updated my spreadsheet to reflect the actual AA% values and it works out to be an IBU of 62.4
The Galaxy was 14.2%, Cent was 10.2% and Citra was 13%.


----------



## Three Sheets

WWDWD said:


> I just updated my spreadsheet to reflect the actual AA% values and it works out to be an IBU of 62.4
> The Galaxy was 14.2%, Cent was 10.2% and Citra was 13%.


Hop hog runs at 48 IBU's were you aiming for the higher bitterness ? Mine came in around 44. My hops comes with an AA range (eg Simcoe 11% to 15%)and if I use the top of the range I get 51 IBU. Which I'd prefer as I am not sure as to how much sweetness steeping 200 grams of wheat will add. 

Just checking the aroma from the airlock and it has mellowed considerably. I guess I have another day to resist dry hopping.

TS


----------



## WWDWD

Honestly I just forgot to check what Hop Hog's IBU was and played it by ear. Loose as.

Mine smells amazing. Next time I make it I'm going to review this whole thread and redo my research and try and get it closer and close to the real deal.


----------



## mmcenall

Wolfman1 said:


> It's very similar toy next brew but I'm going to drop the simcoe in earlier as well as dry hopping. I'm after the resinous taste as well as the aroma. Hadn't decided which addition yet though


Did you decided when you might throw the extra Simone in. I have got a bit extra and have been looking at all the options. 

I am not sure if i should just stick to my original plan (post No. #102) or if i should drop the Amarillo back a t 60min to 10G and put 20g of Simone in at 5min to give me an IBU of around 47 (cant remember the exact numbers and i don't have my spreadsheet on hand)

Anyway i have all the ingredients and i will be getting it under way tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfman1

mmcenall said:


> Did you decided when you might throw the extra Simone in. I have got a bit extra and have been looking at all the options.
> 
> I am not sure if i should just stick to my original plan (post No. #102) or if i should drop the Amarillo back a t 60min to 10G and put 20g of Simone in at 5min to give me an IBU of around 47 (cant remember the exact numbers and i don't have my spreadsheet on hand)
> 
> Anyway i have all the ingredients and i will be getting it under way tomorrow.


I went for 10g of simcoe at 10 & 5 mins and 15g of Amarillo at 60 mins. 
The Amarillo was 8.6% AA but I haven't checked it on a spreadsheet either. 
I'm still to dry hop but will probably go a little lighter, maybe 10g of centennial, simcoe and galaxy. 
I'm on dry July so I'll be trying to avoid the brew cupboard as much as possible. 
I'm thinking of fitting a padlock and giving the key to the missus


----------



## Three Sheets

Three Sheets said:


> This went down today. I don't expect to replicate the HH but hope to please the taste buds in similar fashion.
> 
> 3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
> 400g Dextrose
> 200g wheat grains steeped for 30 mins
> 5g Galaxy @ 60 m
> 10g Chinook @ 30 m
> 10g Columbus @ 20 m
> 5g Columbus @ 15 m
> 25g Simcoe @ 10 m
> 5g Columbus @ 5 m
> 
> 5 litre boil topped up to 22 litres.
> 
> 05 yeast


Just sampled this and found it distinctly grapefruit in character, although not unpleasant, its not quite what I had in mind, couldn't detect that resinous aroma I'd earlier experienced. Anyway unless I can be convinced that dry hopping will restore the resin, I'll keg drink and tweak this recipe.
It may improve in the coming weeks.

WWDWD you might be on the right track with the higher IBU as I would like mine a bit more bitter than what I have produced.

TS


----------



## clauddr

Hi guys

Been on here for a while but this is my first post, I love Hop Hog so when I saw this thread I just had to get involved!

To date I've brewed 3 batches using the Coopers Starter kit and I'm totally hooked on brewing as a hobby

My first couple of brew were purely cans with dry hopping so this brew is more advanced than I'm used to...all this is to say, be gentle if I ask a dumb-ass question!

I've got all the ingredients from my LHBS - The only alteration being, the LHBS was out of Centennial so on the recommendation of the owner I swapped it out for Cascade
INGREDIENTS
1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
700g Light Dry Malt
150g Crystal grains steeped
60g Cascade (replacing Centennial)
60g Citra
30g Galaxy
US-05

Questions:
I have a large bag to boil the grains but no bags for the hops so can I
1) Add the hops to the Grain bag as Im boiling, or
2) Simply chuck the Hops straight into the pot?

​If I decide on option 2, will running the wort through a sieve when transferring to the FV collect all the residue or do the pellets break up completely?

Cheers
C


----------



## Wolfman1

Chuck the hops straight in. They break up and generally settle to the bottom. If you rack to a bottling bucket and bulk prime then you won't notice anything. If you bottle straight from the fermenter you may get a couple of cloudier first and last bottles but otherwise it'll all be good. 
If you go with the hop levels in this recipe then a bottling bucket is a good idea as there is a fair amount of stuff sitting in the fermenter and it's easier to get it out through a hose into a bucket than individual bottles via a wand

Chucking the hops straight in also means one less thing which might transfer nasties into your brew. 

I bottled mine last week, so it'll be good to go in another fortnight


----------



## void

You don't want to boil the grain bag, it will introduce bitterness. You want to:

1) Steep the grain bag in around 70 deg water. An easy method to get close to this temp is to add one part cold water to two parts boiling - I'd aim for at least 5 litres if you're doing a 60 min boil. Steep your grains for 30 mins, then let all the liquid drain out of the bag into your pot (I squeeze it to get the most out).

1a) If you want to take it a step further, you can pour extra water over the bag to rinse the remaining liquid out - this is called sparging. It helps to place the bag in a sieve sitting over your pot.

2) Bring your wort gravity up to about 1.040 to get the most out of your hops. Do this by adding 100g of your dry malt extract (DME) per 1 litre of liquid, so if you have 5 litres, add 500g.

3) Bring the wort to the boil. This will kill off any nasties that were in the grain.

4) Start your hop boil - some people use hop bags, others like myself just chuck them in the pot. Same with dry-hopping - straight into the fermenter.

The hop pellets will break up in the boil almost immediately. Once in your fermenter they'll settle to the bottom with the rest of the trub. At worst, your first gravity reading will have some solid particles that floated into your tap, but by the time you're ready to bottle/keg it'll be clear. I wouldn't bother with a sieve.

If you're after ultra-clear beer, there are a bunch of techniques you can use such as fining agents, secondary fermentation, cold-crashing etc. I'd worry more about getting the basics down first though. Keep it simple for now, there's always the next brew to try a new technique.


----------



## clauddr

Thanks gents...went out and bought a bunch of muslin bags but screw it, I'll just pop them straight in.

Holy crap, I miss read the instructions...I was going to boil the grains for 30 min then leave em in there for the rest of the boil - HAHA!

That might've ended badly

I bought a kilo of DME and was thinking of just chucking the lot in with 7L water (as opposed to the 100g:1kg ratio) - Will this effect the taste?


----------



## void

No, 1kg DME in 7L will be fine for the hop boil - your gravity will be around 1.050 which is fine. As for the extra malt, you're only going 300g above the recipe - the difference will be barely noticeable. These are best practices rather than hard-and-fast rules. You could screw up the measurements completely and still end up with a great beer - especially with those ingredients.


----------



## clauddr

Guys, a quick update:
Firstly, that cook took like 3,5 hrs. Longer than expected but it was f'ing exhilarating!
I think I nailed most of the measurements and timing, I just measured out the total amount for each hop and eye-balled them as I went through the boil.
MAN, I LOVE GALAXY HOPS! Citra's pretty nice too...I can't wait

All went flawlessly until, like a tool I used the wrong plastic spoon (which was sitting on the counter waiting to serve the lasagne in the oven!) to stir my wort in the FV. Luckily, the spoon was clean but it wasn't sterilised so I did panic a bit.

Then, the next day I panicked a little more because I had a look in the FV and there didn't seem to be any activity - with cans I'm used to seeing loads of foam within 8 hrs. But, I checked again this morning and CRISIS AVERTED, there was a sh*t load (official unit measure) of foam on the top...woohoo!

Loads of fun...I cant wait to do it again!


----------



## void

Good stuff. You'll get that time down after a few more brews. I brew with a mate and we can fill two fermenters in about 3 hours - and we've only done 13 brews so far.

Now you can start experimenting with different spec malts, different hop varieties and combinations, different yeasts...

How good did your kitchen smell?


----------



## clauddr

The whole house smelt amazing...although my pregnant wife wasn't much impressed:-/

Yeah, I can't wait to get into sampling different malt and hop variants...there're so many options and combinations out there, it's incredible!

I'm thinking of whipping up a Hoegaarden clone next which is my Mrs favourite after Hop Hog (for after the baby comes of course!) - Any ideas on a good recipe?
From what I've seen I need to include orange zest and coriander seeds, yet another thing I can tick off the how-to list!


----------



## void

Haven't done a wheat beer yet, but we use amounts of dry wheat extract regularly, and have done a Saison and a few Belgians (a tripel and a Rochefort 10 clone). The Rochefort 10 clone used coriander seeds, and in the Saison we used coriander seeds, cardamom pods and lemon peel. Roast the seeds in a dry pan, then throw them along with the peel into the hop boil for the last 10 minutes. Easy. 

The Saison probably needs several months to age for the lemon & cardamom to mellow out - they're a bit too present at the moment, although it's a really interesting beer. 

If you're interested in cloning well-known beers, I'd recommend this book (a bit US-centric, but still has a lot of international beers). Hoegaarden is in there.

http://www.amazon.com/Beer-Captured-Tess-Szamatulski/dp/0970344252

The Rochefort 10 clone we did came from there, and it is incredible. Hard to believe we brewed it.

Either way, google "Hoegaarden extract clone" and you'll find plenty of recipes - some probably straight from that book.


----------



## burrster

Hi Guys. I'm loving my first version of the Hop Hog Clone, and with the new information acquired since the first, I put down my second version today. Ingredients went as follows

1.5kg Breiss munich
1.5kg Coopers Wheat
700g light DME (used in boil)
300g Dextrose ( to up the ABV)
250g Caramalt Grain
US 05 yeast

Hop schedule:

8L boil with all 700g of light DME
7g simcoe @ 60 minutes ( Was originally going to use Magnum but never bought any when getting my ingredients)
15g galaxy centennial and simcoe @ 10 minutes
20g citra and amarillo @ 10 minutes

I will dry hop with 15g each of amarillo simcoe centennial and cascade

Final volume : 24L
IBU 46.9
EBC 10.6 (not allowing for the darkness of the Breiss extract)
OG 1.056
Estimated FG 1.013
estimated ABV 5.9%


I used the Breiss munich just because I'm loving it at the moment, and I kept Galaxy in because I'm loving that too( despite it not being in the official Hop Hog according to current information)
Hopefully this turns out better than the first. As you can see I've tried to match the IBU and ABV values this time, as opposed to my previous version, which came in at 41 IBU and 4.6% ABV

Quick question though What level of carbonation are people aiming for? I( using Ian's spread sheet) went for 2.4 Vol CO2. is this about right or should I be aiming lower?


----------



## menoetes

I generally aim for 2.4 vols of CO2 in most of my brews but I mainly make pales, faux lagers and bitters. American pales can go as high as 2.8 but I don't think you would want to go much higher than that for such a full flavoured beer. Too much carbonation can detract from that awesome hoppy flavour.

That munich malt looks good, you enjoying that malty richness with a hint of biscuit? You've almost got more of an english style IPA with that addition than an American Pale ale (if you wanted to be a stickler about it).

Either way your hop schedual looks amazing and I'm drooling a little just looking at it. 

My first batch of hop hog clone is down to the last two bottles, they do disappear fast. I'll have to get another one on soon...


----------



## mmcenall

Ok after much impatient waiting finally cracked my first HH attempt over the weekend. 

I ended up going with 

1 coopers light tin
1 coopers wheat tin
1kg of light dry malt
250g crystal grain
US-05 yeast

10g amarillo @ 60min

20g centennial @ 10min
20g citra @ 10min
10g amarillo @ 10min

20g centennial @ 5min
20g citra @ 5min
10g amarillo @ 5min
20g simcoe @ 5min

Dry hopped on day 8 with 
15g citra
15g simcoe
15g centennial

OG = 1.061
FG = 1.014 (note these reading were done on different hydrometers as i had a bit of an accident and learnt that hydrometers dont bounce)
ABV = 6.2%

Now the important stuff







Hop hog on the left and mine on the right

First appearance and they were very similar in colour. Mine is a little cloudy but looks very clear in the bottle so i will have to be a bit more careful when pouring

Aroma is where the main difference is. When you have that first smell of a hop hog you get that nice full aroma of fruit and citrus were as mine was lacking that with a much more resin smell.

Flavour. With so many hops in there i was struggling to decipher every flavour but I think i managed to get that resin flavor with the addition of the simcoe but it was lacking a little bit of the fruit and citrus flavors of the hop hog. 

Overall i am very happy with it and overall it is a delicious beer that went down very well and i cant wait giving another crack again with a few minor changes to get that fruity/citrus flavour.


----------



## clauddr

Guys, my brew is going strong but I have a small concern.

The room the FV sits in is pretty cold, I've wrapped the FV in a blanket and the wort temp is constant at about 16deg...is this temp ok?

My LCPA clone fermented at a similar temp and came out really well but that was a simple K&K brew (dunno if it makes a difference)

C


----------



## menoetes

16'c is fine. It might take a bit longer to ferment but you shouldn't be getting any off flavours from the yeast at those lower temperatures. I wouldn't let it get any lower though, if your yeasties get too cold then the fermentation might stall or stop altogether...


----------



## Major Arcana

Hey Fellas,

I whipped up a batch of this on Sunday i do love a good Hop Hog, and tried out the recipe Wilson posted on post #30 in this thread, everything went to plan except the OG finished at 1.056, i ran it again through Ians spreadsheet and looks like it should end up quite nice,Going to Dry Hop on the 8-10 day fingers crossed. I will let you know how she turns out. 

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## clauddr

Ok, just dry hopped and decided to drop in 20g of each - Galaxy, Citra and Cascades...

...as I was doing it the realisation hit me...F*CK, I still have another 6 days before bottling & another 2 weeks before I can try it! Arrrgggghhhh!

(Oh who am I kidding, first test will be a week in!)


----------



## SBOB

How large a pot would i need to do this recipe? Looking at first 'non-kit' brew


----------



## burrster

SBOB said:


> How large a pot would i need to do this recipe? Looking at first 'non-kit' brew


Depends on your boil size, but I use a 12L pot which allows me to easily do 8L boils and 10L boils if I want. I would probably do a minimum 6L boil in an 8L pot or bigger if you can.


----------



## SBOB

burrster said:


> Depends on your boil size, but I use a 12L pot which allows me to easily do 8L boils and 10L boils if I want. I would probably do a minimum 6L boil in an 8L pot or bigger if you can.


Thanks...
I have a 10L pot sitting around and thought I could do something like this recipe while I'm planning my move to AG...


----------



## Major Arcana

Just Dry Hopped last night (day 8) with 20g of centennial and 20g of citra, did a hydro reading aswell and all is looking well, had a taste. Fuckn hell that shit is awesome totally blown away by this. :lol: :lol: :icon_drool2:


----------



## SBOB

Planning on doing this on the weekend as my first extract brew... using Ian;s spreadsheet and a limit of the 10L pot i have (so about 8L boil volume) comes up with the following... Can someone tell me if I have anything wrong?

INGREDIENTS
1.5kg Light Malt LME
1.5kg Wheat Malt LME
1kg Light DME
150g Light Crystal grains for steeping
60g Centennial
60g Citra
30g Galaxy
US-05 Yeast

METHOD
1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 2.5L of 65-70C water (Ian spreadsheet says minimum of 2.4L)
2. Drain grains and rinse with 2.5L of 65-70C water (Ian spreadsheet says minimum 2.5L )
3. Liquid from steeping and rinse in pot and top up to 8L with ~500g DME. Bring to boil and take sample.. Cool sample and hope its about 1.040 (Ian spreadsheet says around 469 DME or 571 LME for 8 litre boil volume
4. Hop based on previously mentioned 60/10/5 min schedule, with weights adjusted slightly from Ian spreadsheet to hit ~40IBU
5. Let it cool, dump into fermenter with remaining LME/DME and water to ~21L
6. Pitch yeast when its at temp and etc etc as per usual


Have i missed anything or made any glaring mistakes?


----------



## void

No, looks good SBOB. I'd use 800g DME to get 8L to 1.040. 100g per litre is the guide I use. Wouldn't bother taking a grav sample either - just go straight into the boil. It doesn't need to be exactly 1.040.


----------



## SBOB

Thanks for the info


----------



## burrster

Just took my gravity reading after 2 weeks in the fermenter, (1.012) Spot on for a 5.8%! now to cold crash for the next week before bottling next weekend! I'm excited about my second version of this great beer.


----------



## clauddr

Ok it's been 10 days in the bottle and I've held out for just about as long as I can...tonight I'm cracking me a fresh Skipping Piggy!


----------



## menoetes

Lol 'Skipping Piggy' I like that. 

Let us know how it turns out in comparison to the real deal, sir.


----------



## clauddr

Well I popped a bottle last night and it's EASILY the best tasting beer I've made! 
It's still a little green - the floral hops need to settle a touch and there's a slight sweetness that should go with time.
But all in, I'm blown away that I made that myself! Thanks to everyone on here who has contributed to this brill recipe!
Side by side to come when I get a chance to swing by the bottle shop.


----------



## clauddr

It isn't clear cause I didn't cold crash and the colours a little dark but man it tastes goooood


----------



## blotto

Looks great mate!


----------



## shacked

I've followed all you blokes and put the recipe in post #30 down this afternoon, with very slight modifications:

-200g crystal instead of 150g.
-Bittered with 12g of citra instead of galaxy. 

Pitched an active starter of US05 and it's already bubbling away nicely. 

Really looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Rosscomatic

SBOB said:


> Planning on doing this on the weekend as my first extract brew... using Ian;s spreadsheet and a limit of the 10L pot i have (so about 8L boil volume) comes up with the following... Can someone tell me if I have anything wrong?
> 
> INGREDIENTS1.5kg Light Malt LME1.5kg Wheat Malt LME1kg Light DME
> 150g Light Crystal grains for steeping60g Centennial60g Citra30g GalaxyUS-05 YeastMETHOD1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 2.5L of 65-70C water (Ian spreadsheet says minimum of 2.4L)
> 2. Drain grains and rinse with 2.5L of 65-70C water (Ian spreadsheet says minimum 2.5L )3. Liquid from steeping and rinse in pot and top up to 8L with ~500g DME. Bring to boil and take sample.. Cool sample and hope its about 1.040 (Ian spreadsheet says around 469 DME or 571 LME for 8 litre boil volume
> 4. Hop based on previously mentioned 60/10/5 min schedule, with weights adjusted slightly from Ian spreadsheet to hit ~40IBU
> 5. Let it cool, dump into fermenter with remaining LME/DME and water to ~21L
> 6. Pitch yeast when its at temp and etc etc as per usual
> 
> 
> Have i missed anything or made any glaring mistakes?






void said:


> No, looks good SBOB. I'd use 800g DME to get 8L to 1.040. 100g per litre is the guide I use. Wouldn't bother taking a grav sample either - just go straight into the boil. It doesn't need to be exactly 1.040.


Hi Void and SBOB. The reason it doesn't say to use 800g in 8L is because you're already extracting some fermentables out of the grain when you steep it. So it doesn't need as much to bring it up to 1040.

Having said that, if you steeped and then added the full 800g it probably wouldn't make any difference.

I'm going to give this recipe a go. It sounds like it's getting some great results!


----------



## TimeToBrew

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for sharing this recipe!

I would like to give at a go this weekend, but normally brew 23L (as my fermeter allows). I was wondering what should I change in the recipe to maintain the same ABV & ABU but make 23L instead of 21?

Thanks.


----------



## shacked

Hey mate,

You can use software like beermate to scale your recipe up to 23L. 

You'll need more malt and hops. Probably easiest to add more DME. 

Cheers!!


----------



## void

Rossco - as I understand, steeping extracts mostly flavour & colour, but very little in the way of fermentables (as opposed to mash). I certainly would not expect steeping 150g of grain to extract the equivalent of 300g DME. 

500g DME plus 150g steep will not get you near 1.040 - you'd be lucky to hit 1.030.


----------



## TimeToBrew

shacked said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> You can use software like beermate to scale your recipe up to 23L.
> 
> You'll need more malt and hops. Probably easiest to add more DME.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi mate,

Thanks for your reply!

I would like to use recipe from post #30. Do you think using 1kg of DME instead of 700g would be enough?

Cheers!


----------



## menoetes

TimeToBrew said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I would like to use recipe from post #30. Do you think using 1kg of DME instead of 700g would be enough?
> 
> Cheers!


You roughly want to increase every by one tenth to get your extra 2 liters in to make it up to 23liters. 1kg of DME in the place of 700g is close enough IMHO. Also, you could increase your 20g hop additions by 2g each and your 10g additions by 1g each if you wanted to be extra meticulous.

In the past I've just added the extra 2 liters and not worried about it but I can understand why some people might worry about 'watering down' their brews.


----------



## shacked

+1. I agree with menoetes. 

An extra 300g of LDME (or a combo of wheat and pale DME) will bring your ABV up to about 6.1% which is there or there abouts. 

The extra 2L will drop the IBU from about 53 to 48, so up the hops a little if you feel like it.

Keep the crystal at 150g or up it a little to, say 200g if you have the extra. Not a big deal either way.

Go forth and breweth!


----------



## TimeToBrew

Thanks a lot guys, very much appreciated!

I had a look at the recipe again, could you please confirm that these ingredients for 21L:

[SIZE=10.5pt]1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
700g Light Dry Malt
150g Crystal grains steeped[/SIZE]

Can be replaced by the following for 23L:

[SIZE=10.5pt]1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
1kg Light Dry Malt
200g Crystal grains steeped[/SIZE]

I'm worried that 1.5kg of each malt stays the same.

The easier option for me would be to brew 21L for now and aim for 23L next time.

Thanks!


----------



## SBOB

This might help you out..
I took the recipe when I did it 2 weeks ago and threw it into the 'Ians spreadsheet' for extract brewing..

I made my batch to 24L which has been in the fermenter for 2 weeks and is getting its cold crashing this weekend before bottling next week...

I hit the OG exactly, but the FG looks to be marginally higher at around 1.018 

View attachment HopHog Extract Sheet.xls


----------



## menoetes

Recipe looks good TimeToBrew, go for it 

If you end up a few points off on your OG and IBUs I doubt you'll notice too much of a difference but knock it out and see how you like it. After tasting you can always adjust the recipe to be more to your liking for your next attempt.


----------



## shacked

Looks all good mate. Brew it and see how you go!!


----------



## mmcenall

I did those ingredients for my 23l but did 250g of steeped grains and the result was delecious


----------



## Alex.Tas

1.018 seems a little high. I'd bump the temp up a few deg, gentle swirl. 
Try the fast ferment test, and even consider additional yeast.


----------



## Major Arcana

So after being bottled for 2 weeks I decided to try a sample of this and oh my fucken god, it was terrific i'm so impressed by this recipe.


----------



## clauddr

Is it bad that it's 10:15am and I'm thinking...'mmm it's been just about 4 weeks, I'm gonna smash another HH when I get home!'


----------



## SBOB

bottled mine last night... very passion fruit smelling (compared to the previous boring pale ale i have done), which i assume is the citra and galaxy hops... wife said it 'smells like that beer you really like'..... well, thats a start


----------



## Major Arcana

How is this fellas, I took a couple of bottles of Hop Hogan into work for Friday BBQ and they were so blown away by how good this is they immediately asked if they could buy it off me. It gets better, the Hop Hog was in the fridge aswell so a side by side taste and smell comparison was done. And looks like the Hop Hogan won, this recipe is fuckin awesome!!!

cheers! :beerbang:


----------



## clauddr

Now, how does one go about applying for a liquor license...?


----------



## menoetes

Funny, I gave my plumber a few bottles of my session style Hop Hogger (recipe @ post 67) a while back as a thank you for what was literally a shit job I needed done. A week later I got a call from him asking for more and willing to pay for it.

Most of the batch I have on at the moment is going to him in exchange for unblocking a series of pipes, that's about $35 worth of homebrew in exchange for $160 worth of plumbing work. But we're both happy with the arrangement so it's smiles all around. 

I've played with the recipe a little though after my first attempt and this is what I have;

*Hop Hogger *
version 2.0
25lt Batch

2kg Liquid Pilsen Malt Extract
1.5kg Liquid Light Malt Extract
300g Carapils grains - cracked and steeped
5g Magnum @ 60min
15g Amarillo @ 15min
15g Cascade @ 10min
15g Centennial @ 10min
15g Citra @ 10min
15g Centennial @ 5min
15g Citra @ 5min
20g Galaxy @ 5min
10g Cascade - Dry hop
20g Simcoe - Dry hop
1lt starter of Wyeast American II liquid Yeast

I left out the light crystal I used last time to help get closer to the right colour and if I'd had more pilsen malt extract I would have used it exclusively in place of the light malt extract.

I'm using magnum at the 60 minute addition instead of Galaxy to help smooth out the bitterness a little and added the Amarillo at the 15 minute mark in place of the original galaxy at the 10min mark for the same reason.

I did however move the flameout hop additions from the original recipe back to the 5 minute mark (for a little added flavour) and replaced the Centennial and Citra in the dry hop with Simcoe. I feel almost certain Simcoe is dry hopped in Feral's HH. 

Tastes and smells great out of the FV, I'm almost sorry that I'll be giving most of it away. We'll see how we go, I've got my last bottle of Version 1.0 set aside for the comparative tasting a few weeks after bottling. It should be fun


----------



## Chiro

My work colleague drinks somewhere in Brisbane. He loves Hop hog. He was talking to the owner and he had some info on the hops in hop hog in a folder. Only going on what he said and have no reason to doubt him. Here they are:

- Warrior
- Chinook
- Centennial
- Galaxy
- Amarillo
- Cascade

HTH


----------



## jimmy_jangles

WWDWD said:


> Glad people are still interested in this! I've just brewed another batch that is very similar to the first one I put down but changed slightly due to my available ingredients. This is my first winter brew and I can't get my fridge up to 18C so looks like I'll be setting this down in the hall. The original recipe I put down is definitely a delicious beer (the best I have made so far) but there's still quite a way to go to match Hop Hog and I am keen on getting there. I wanna get some of those resin flavours next time... is Simcoe the best for that?
> 
> Anwyays, here's what I put down today. Upped the Galaxy cos I liked it and wanted a lil more of that fruitiness.
> 
> Ferment Vol: 21l
> 
> 3kg Coopers Light Malt Liquid
> 200g Dextrose (wouldn't normally use dextrose but I was out of Dry Malt and wanted to up the alc a little bit)
> 200g Crystal grains steeped
> 
> 6l Hop Boil with
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 15g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> probably dry hop with whatever centennial and citra I have left and some galaxy
> 
> US-05
> 
> OG 1.041


what a great thread! just kicking back deciding my next brew and hope to work out an all grain version of this . Just an idea for getting your fridge up over 18 degrees, i have put a computer fan in the bottom of my fridge. the fan circulates the air around giving it an even temp throughout and also acts as a slight heater, i just have a temp controller that kicks the fridge in if it gets half a degree hotter than my set point . so it's pretty easy to keep your brew within half a degree of a certain temp.

cheers!


----------



## menoetes

My second attempt has been in the bottle long enough now, I might pop it in the fridge and do another comparison in a few days...


----------



## burrster

Hi guys. My second attach at this seems to be a winner with my friends (and me). I'm loving the mix of hops and the balance of IBU's(46.9) vs sweetness. May not be exact clone but a worthy beer none the less. My recipe was post number 128. my hops schedule was as follows,

"7g simcoe @ 60 minutes ( Was originally going to use Magnum but never bought any when getting my ingredients)
15g galaxy centennial and simcoe @ 10 minutes
20g citra and amarillo @ 10 minutes

"Dry hopped with 15g each of amarillo simcoe centennial and cascade"

This will be my go to recipe for hop hog clone unless someone can convince me otherwise. I now have an order to fill a mates kegs! Good thing I have 2 fermentation vessels/temp controlled fridges!

That said I will bring the ABV down a little now that I've managed to match the 5.8% of the real thing. I know this make it less a clone but I prefer a bit lower ABV so I can have a few more!


----------



## menoetes

This is version 2 of my Hop Hogger. Recipe at post 167.

The smell is spot on, the Simcoe was the right choice there but the flavour isn't as close as my first attempt. It's still a delicious APA but it doesn't quite have that same fruity bite that the original has. If I do it again I would put the 10g of Galaxy back at 10 min and drop my 20g Galaxy addition back to 0 min again.

The colour is also well off despite dropping the crystal for Carapils, I'll stick to wheat and Pilsen malt for my third attempt too. Otherwise I am pretty damn happy with it. 

I hope this helps everyone with their future attempts.


----------



## Wolfman1

Got a 4 pack of the original this week on holiday and I have to confess that I prefer my version. 
My 2nd batch was bottled a week ago so will be good to go when I get back home again.


----------



## shacked

Got this from an AG thread on the HH clone recipe:

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/a/22340786/hop-on-to-ferals-hog/

Hops are:
- Cascade 
- Centennial
- Amarillo

Cheers!


----------



## MPP

Hey guys, novice brewer/first-time poster here, been reading this thread and thought I'd give it a bump seeing as I plan to make it my next brew. Couple of questions, be kind if they're really stupid.

I'm confused by the fact the liquid extract isn't boiled at all, just chucked straight into the fermenter at the end - from what I can see almost all other extract recipes call for it to be boiled for at least a period of time? I'm aware it's often said the full boil isn't necessary since extract is already essentially concentrated wort and can affect colour, but at the same time isn't it advised usually to add the liquid extract near the end of the boil to kill anything that might spoil your batch if chucked straight in the fermenter from the tin?

I'm also aware that the wort gravity has an effect on hop utilisation, which is possibly another reason this recipe has you boil with only the LDME, not liquid. To optimise this principle, is there any merit to the idea of boiling with only enough LDME and possibly some LM/wheat extract to reach a specific gravity and maximise hop utilisation? If so, what would this gravity be?

Cheers.


----------



## shacked

Hey mate,

Your best to add the balance of your extract with about 5 mins to go in the boil. 

The optimal gravity for hop utilisation is 1.040 which can be achieved with approximately 100g of dry malt extract per 1L of water. I usually shoot for around 7L for a boil. 

check this out: http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/ 

Cheers!!


----------



## captain_cremen

WWDWD i used your recipe on pot #30, been in the fermenter for 4 days and it smells incredible.

Will stick to your dry hop schedule also. I've read this entire thread and all the input is fantastic guys.


----------



## MPP

shacked said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Your best to add the balance of your extract with about 5 mins to go in the boil.
> 
> The optimal gravity for hop utilisation is 1.040 which can be achieved with approximately 100g of dry malt extract per 1L of water. I usually shoot for around 7L for a boil.
> 
> check this out: http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks mate. Why then do most extract recipes have you boiling the LME for the duration of the 60 minutes?


----------



## WWDWD

I just add in whatever the spreadsheet tells me to at boil. Chuck the rest in the fermenter when everything else goes in.

Meanwhile Feral has 8 beers on tap today at Five Bar in Mt Lawley for Beaufort St festival. Perth people! Go to the scotto stage at 3pm to see my surf band. That's a shameless plug right there.


----------



## MPP

Put this one down yesterday according to the recipe on page 30.

All went fine apart from the fact I added the liquid malts to the boil for the last few minutes, which ended up requiring some additional time on the heat to dissolve, and I then chilled the pot in an ice bath but didn't have enough ice to really cool it down rapidly. So overall the wort was at a very high heat for a bit longer than desired, which I fear may have caused a more bitter, resinous nature as opposed to the fresh aromas the late-addition hops should add.

Straining was also futile with all the hop sludge so in the end it all had to go straight in the fermenter.

OG was 1.062, tad higher than I expected - could the fact that a bunch of hop solids were in the test sample and settled at the bottom of the hydro jar have affected this?


----------



## carniebrew

If you need a bit of help with the hop schedule: https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/a/22340786/hop-on-to-ferals-hog/

"The recipe's no secret. The current Hop Hog has cascade, centennial and amarillo hops from America's 2013 harvest,"
The secret was "not so much what's in the beer as how we apply it"


----------



## stewy

MPP said:


> OG was 1.062, tad higher than I expected - could the fact that a bunch of hop solids were in the test sample and settled at the bottom of the hydro jar have affected this?


Almost certainly the reason. With extract brewing, trust the software in regards to OG. Software is very accurate, much more accurate than we are at having a perfectly mixed wort prior to taking a hydro reading


----------



## MPP

stewy said:


> Almost certainly the reason. With extract brewing, trust the software in regards to OG. Software is very accurate, much more accurate than we are at having a perfectly mixed wort prior to taking a hydro reading


Cheers for this, thought I'd give the thread a bump with a follow up question. Why is it then that different recipe calculators give different OG's? I'm getting a variation of 1054-1058 with different software - but shouldn't OG always be the same if a given recipe is followed exactly? I'm a bit of a pedant with knowing the ABV and other specifics of a beer.

More on topic, FG ended up at 1015-1016 (about right?) and I had one after 8 days in the bottle yesterday (couldn't resist). Very, very decent considering it should improve a fair bit too.


----------



## danestead

Are both sets of software programmed with the same 'extract potential' or 'ppg'? If so, they should be coming up with the same OG given identical batch sizes/losses etc.


----------



## doctr-dan

WWDWD said:


> Not too difficult... but I did a few brews to work my way up to this one. This is my 7th brew. I would try a new or more advanced technique with each brew. My first few were shockers but I learned a whole lot from them.
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
> 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
> 700g Light Dry Malt
> 150g Crystal grains steeped
> 60g Centennial
> 60g Citra
> 30g Galaxy
> US-05
> METHOD
> 1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 1.5L of 70C water
> 2. Add grain liquid to a bigger pot, top it up to 6L and mixed in 700g Light DME. Bring to the boil and add the following hop additions.
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 3. Let wort cool for 20mins. Add to fermenter. Add liquid light malt and liquid wheat malt plus cool water to bring up to 21L and roughly 20C- 22C
> 4. Give it a good stir for a minute then sprinkle the yeast on top.
> 5. Ferment at 18c for 7 days/
> 6. Dry hop on Day 8 with
> 20g centennial @ dryhop
> 20g citra @ dryhop
> 7. Drop it down to 3C on about day12
> 8. Bulk prime with 135g dextrose on the day 14 and bottle
> Actual OG was 1.050 and FG was 1.011
> ABV about 5.7%
> 
> 
> It's only been in the bottle one week so it'll no doubt improve. It is really easy to drink though. If you make it, please report back here with any changes to the recipe you make and any ideas on improving it further.


Just doing this brew as I type waiting for the steeped grain liquid and the LDM to come to the boil.
I was wondering why you don't add any of the extract to the boil?


----------



## doctr-dan

Also do you leave the lid on or off when boiling


----------



## shacked

Leave the lid off mate. 

The boil should be at a gravity of about 1.040 for optimal isomerization (getting the AA's out of the hops). 1.040 is roughly 100g of dry malt extract to 1L of water.


----------



## doctr-dan

I think I stuffed a few things up with this brew.

Is it a problem if the 60min boil is a all out BOIL for some reason I thought it needed to be a gentle boil?

I then cooled the wort down in the sink with some cold water and ice blocks for a while, poured it through a strainer into the fermenter and added the cans of light malt and wheat malt. I didn't warm the cans first so pouring was a slow process so I added so boiling water to the cans and sloshed them around to get all the malt out, topped it up to 21litres and the wort is sitting at 26d so I haven't added the yeast yet I've put the fermenter in the fridge to cool it down some more before adding the yeast. US05

For some reason I have a feeling that I have done a few stupid things wrong.

My OG is 1060


----------



## indica86

You'll be fine. I'd pitch the yeast though.


----------



## WWDWD

I wouldn't pitch the yeast until it's like 20 or 22C.

It's cool to let it cool down before pitching the yeast. You've got time. Just make sure it's covered and once it's at a decent temp give it a real good stir with a sanitised spoon. Get lots of air and bubbles happening. Pitch your yeast. Cover. Back in the fridge. 

I reckon it'll turn out nice!!


----------



## doctr-dan

Thanks for the replies, both so different though........

Also any clarification on the boil side of things is it supposed to be a gentle boil or a full blown boil? Does it make a difference?

And why do some add light malt or wheat malt to the boil where as in Wilsons recipe he doesn't just the grain water and tap water?

Is $77 a lot to pay for the ingredients for this brew ? I do have 40g of centennial and 40g of citra left over for another a brew but other than that is it a expensive brew?


----------



## WWDWD

My burner is on high throughout the whole boil... so I would say that's a solid boil. Maybe I turn it back a touch but it's still bubbling and rolling at a goodly pace.

I just add the DME to the boil. I've read you need "roughly" 100g of malt extract per litre of your boil to get the most out of your hops. I usually do a 6l boil with roughly 500g of DME (depending on the recipe). I use dry malt in the boil as opposed to the liquid cos it's easier to measure out the desired amount of it.

Buy in bulk and save. 100g bags of hops. Or 500g if you use the same hops a lot. 1kg of this 1kg of that. etc. The bigger the buy the cheaper it is.

PRICE BREAKDOWN
------------------------
1.5kg Coopers Light Malt *$13*
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt *$13*
500g DME about *$6* *(about $12 a kg)*
200g Crystal Grain *$1.60 (about $8 a kg?)*
60g Cent *$6 ($10 per 100g)*
60g Citra *$6* *($10 per 100g)*
30g Galaxy *$3 ($10 per 100g)*
US-05 yeast *$6*
------------------------
*$54.60*

...and you're getting a lot of GREAT beer for LESS than $20 a carton.


----------



## doctr-dan

I know I paid

100g citra $12
100g cent $12 

Not sure on the breakdown of the rest which was the 2 coopers tins, 1kg of DME , 150g of crystal grain and US05 yeast.

In the end I paid $77 
I'm trying to support my LHBS owner operator which is 5mins away rather than my local country brewer which is 15mins away.

It's a fair difference in price though


----------



## indica86

or $20 if you go all grain.
And it is perfectly acceptable to pitch @ 26° and then cool it down. The yeast will multiply and be ready to take on the wort. In my mind that is safer than waiting.


----------



## stewy

MPP said:


> Cheers for this, thought I'd give the thread a bump with a follow up question. Why is it then that different recipe calculators give different OG's? I'm getting a variation of 1054-1058 with different software - but shouldn't OG always be the same if a given recipe is followed exactly? I'm a bit of a pedant with knowing the ABV and other specifics of a beer.
> 
> More on topic, FG ended up at 1015-1016 (about right?) and I had one after 8 days in the bottle yesterday (couldn't resist). Very, very decent considering it should improve a fair bit too.


With the different brewing software, are all the settings identical, particularly the boil time/volume? If the boil volumes are set up differently this could be the reason for discrepancy.....if not then I'm not sure the reason


----------



## captain_cremen

just do it dude. i made this, followed
recipe and it turned out
great


-Matt


----------



## Dan Pratt

indica86 said:


> And it is perfectly acceptable to pitch @ 26° and then cool it down. The yeast will multiply and be ready to take on the wort. In my mind that is safer than waiting.


Advising to pitch warm.......yes it works but when you have temperature control and your cleaning & sanitation are right then a 4-8hr window of cooling phase can be achieved without any problems. The correct yeast management techniques is to pitch cool and warm the beer to the target fermentation temp, the yeast grow much stronger and the final beer is cleaner.


----------



## doctr-dan

This has been down for 7 days now and the SG is at 1018 (started at 1060) 
It's has a very strong passion fruit aroma to it.
I can't really comment on taste because I just had two cups of coffee 

Does this sound like its on the right track?


----------



## boybrewer

doctr-dan said:


> This has been down for 7 days now and the SG is at 1018 (started at 1060)
> It's has a very strong passion fruit aroma to it.
> I can't really comment on taste because I just had two cups of coffee
> 
> Does this sound like its on the right track?


Yes . Let it sit for a few more days . 1.018 seems to be finished especially with a higher starting gravity . Just give it time this will help the yeast finish cleaning up after itself .


----------



## Dan Pratt

doctr-dan said:


> This has been down for 7 days now and the SG is at 1018 (started at 1060)
> It's has a very strong passion fruit aroma to it.
> I can't really comment on taste because I just had two cups of coffee
> 
> Does this sound like its on the right track?


Go ahead and add the dry hops, the hops will rouse the yeast cake and finish ferment. Also raise your temp to 21c if your controlling temp.


----------



## doctr-dan

Pratty1 said:


> Go ahead and add the dry hops, the hops will rouse the yeast cake and finish ferment. Also raise your temp to 21c if your controlling temp.


What does raising the temp do?


----------



## Dan Pratt

The flavour compounds of the beer from the yeast fermentation are created within the first 72hrs which is why keeping the temp constant during initial ferment is very important. To increase the temp a few degree will make the yeast stay active and finish the job. 

What temp are you at?


----------



## Killer Brew

Hadn't heard of this beer so picked up a 4 pack today. Great drop! I'm a fan of Fat Yak but this kicks it where it hurts. Will certainly look to brew a batch of this recipe prior to winter.


----------



## Mattrox

I've tried this in the spreadsheet. Black Rock unmalted extracts come in 1.7kg tins Extra Light and Wheat look the go. This comes out as bang on 5.8% in the bottle according to the spreadsheet. 47.2 IBU and 9.9 EBC I ran out of room on the spreadsheet. But I'd dry hop Cascade and Amarillo too.

I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## doctr-dan

This seems to have settled at 1015 for the last couple of days which is pretty good since it started at 1060.
I'm going to crash chill for the first time .
From what I've read this is just turning the temp down to around 2degrees for about 2 days days to drop the sediment out before kegging??


----------



## Tasspark

Hi everyone, I'm new at this, in fact my first brew is ready to bottle tomorrow (I think!!? SG seems stable at 1010)
I tried the Hop Hog recently, and.... Yummmm! This is certainly a beer Im going to have to try!
I wasn't sure where to ask a newbie question, so I thought here was as good as any.
For my first brew, I didn't want to use the Mangrove Jack Blonde Lager included in the brew kit as this is not my preferred style of beer. I prefer an Ale!
So I bought a Coopers Original Pale Ale as a cheap option for a first brew and hopefully, it will turn out OK. 

I'm planning to have a go at a Little Creatures Pale Ale recipe for my next brew and the ingredients ask for a Black Rock Pilsner Blonde.
My question to you all is, would the Mangrove Jack Blonde Lager do instead of the Pilsner Blonde? I have all the other ingredients.
After the read of the above HH, I'm thinking it will be a contender for my third or fourth brew! I really enjoyed the real deal!
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## wereprawn

The MJ Blonde Lager will be fine.


----------



## Mattrox

So I have actually got around to put down this all extract recipe.

1.7 kg Black Rock Unhopped Ultra light malt Extract
1.7kg Black Rock Unhopped Wheat Extract

500g light DME

200g Carapils
50g Caramunich 1


HOPS

Wt in Grams



%AA

BOIL min

Centennial

20



9.7


45


Cascade

25



7.8

45

Amarillo

20



8.9

15

Centennial

15



9.7

15

Cascade

20



7.8

15

Amarillo

20



8.9

5

Cascade

20



7.8

5

Centennial

15



9.7


5



US 05 yeast 

Est OG 1.055

ABV est 5.8 - 6.2 in bottle for bet. 75% and 81% attenuation


----------



## Mattrox

Mattrox said:


> So I have actually got around to put down this all extract recipe.
> 
> 1.7 kg Black Rock Unhopped Ultra light malt Extract
> 1.7kg Black Rock Unhopped Wheat Extract
> 
> 500g light DME
> 
> 200g Carapils
> 50g Caramunich 1
> HOPS Wt in Grams %AA BOIL min Centennial 20 9.7 45 Cascade 25 7.8 45 Amarillo 20 8.9 15 Centennial 15 9.7 15 Cascade 20 7.8 15 Amarillo 20 8.9 5 Cascade 20 7.8 5 Centennial 15 9.7 5
> 
> 
> US 05 yeast
> 
> Est OG 1.055
> 
> ABV est 5.8 - 6.2 in bottle for bet. 75% and 81% attenuation


I am drinking thos now. When I dry hopped I didn't add enough hops. The grains are not what the packet said they are..... so the maltiness and mouth feel is nothing like hop hog.


However, after a couple of weeks it decidedly reminds me of dead guy ale!


----------



## Shanta

WWDWD said:


> Not too difficult... but I did a few brews to work my way up to this one. This is my 7th brew. I would try a new or more advanced technique with each brew. My first few were shockers but I learned a whole lot from them.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt tin
> 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt tin
> 700g Light Dry Malt
> 150g Crystal grains steeped
> 60g Centennial
> 60g Citra
> 30g Galaxy
> US-05
> 
> 
> METHOD
> 
> 1. Steep cracked Medium Crystal Grain for 30mins in 1.5L of 70C water
> 
> 2. Add grain liquid to a bigger pot, top it up to 6L and mixed in 700g Light DME. Bring to the boil and add the following hop additions.
> 
> 10g galaxy @ 60 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 10 mins
> 20g citra @ 10 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 10 mins
> 
> 20g centennial @ 5 mins
> 20g citra @ 5 mins
> 10g galaxy @ 5 mins
> 
> 3. Let wort cool for 20mins. Add to fermenter. Add liquid light malt and liquid wheat malt plus cool water to bring up to 21L and roughly 20C- 22C
> 
> 4. Give it a good stir for a minute then sprinkle the yeast on top.
> 
> 5. Ferment at 18c for 7 days/
> 
> 6. Dry hop on Day 8 with
> 
> 20g centennial @ dryhop
> 20g citra @ dryhop
> 
> 7. Drop it down to 3C on about day12
> 
> 8. Bulk prime with 135g dextrose on the day 14 and bottle
> 
> 
> Actual OG was 1.050 and FG was 1.011
> ABV about 5.7%
> 
> 
> It's only been in the bottle one week so it'll no doubt improve. It is really easy to drink though. If you make it, please report back here with any changes to the recipe you make and any ideas on improving it further.


This has been one fantasic thread! Thnaks for starting it WWDWD!

I'm going to try this over the weekend but have a few questions please.

1) Did you use normal tap water or was it filtered?
2) Why not add the LME to the boil?
3) How did you cool the wort and to what temp prior to adding to the fermenter
4) Do you suggest adding Irish Moss 5mins before you take it off the boil?
5) How did you manage to get it down to 3 degrees on day 12?

Really looking forward to trying this one out!
cheers


----------



## Wolfman1

I'm up to rev 3 of this brew and I think it's my best one yet 

Hopocalypse now4 - a new hope

2x 1.5 coopers light malt tins
1.5 coopers wheat tin
70g of dextrose as it was kicking around in the brew box
300g medium crystal

Grains for 30 mins in 1.5l of 70°c water in the Thermomix

Strain and then add 5 l of water to the pot. Add about 500g of the lme and the dextrose and bring to the boil

15g magnum (AA 8.4%) @ 60 mins
10g magnum @ 30 mins

20g cascade
10g citra
10g galaxy
10g simcoe all in at 10 mins

Same hops again at 5 mins

Allow wort to cool for about 10 mins
Ice bath in the laundry sink to further cool

Tip it all into the fv and aerate well then make up to 23litres
Og of 1063. Fg of 1014
Us-05 pitched at 23°
Into the fermenting fridge at 18° and left for 2 weeks. 
Cold crash for 3 days at 1°

Bulk primed with 170g dextrose for bottling. 

The change is the magnum this time and it's really smoothed it out compared to 15g Amarillo @60 mins I have used before.


----------



## spookus13b

I plan on doing WWDWD's recipe this weekend but doing a full extract boil, using my wort chiller to get it to ferment temp quickly any suggestions in timming of adding LME and DME would be appreciated


----------



## spookus13b

WWDWD said:


> I wanna have a go at making a Hop Hog clone. Here’s my recipe so far (made with the help of Ian’s spreadsheet). Only my 6th or 7th brew… so please, any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Wet Dogz' Hop Hog*
> 
> 1.5kg Light LME
> 1.5kg Wheat LME
> 500g LDME
> 400g Crystal grain
> US05 yeast
> 
> 20g Centennial @ 60mins
> 
> 30g Centennial @ 5mins
> 30g Galaxy @ 5mins
> 30g Citra @ 5mins
> 
> 20g Centennial dryhop
> 20g Galaxy dryhop
> 20g Citra dryhop
> 
> Boil: 4l
> Final volume: 21l
> Fermentation temp 18°C
> 
> IBU 47.7 vs. Hop Hog 48
> ABV 5.9% vs. Hop Hog 5.8%
> EBC 12 (perhaps a little light, but I’m cool with that… anyone know what hop hog is?)


i plan on doing this next weekend. i am moving up to a full boil extract volume. i have my 75,000 btu burner turning up this week.

what (if anything) would i have to change.... any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Brew Forky

spookus13b said:


> i plan on doing this next weekend. i am moving up to a full boil extract volume. i have my 75,000 btu burner turning up this week.
> 
> what (if anything) would i have to change.... any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated


One thought would be because it's a new toy, you won't know the evaporation rate to get to 21L. If it boils lower than that you can add water, but if it doesn't boil off enough, you will be stuck with lower OG and hop utilisation.


----------



## doctr-dan

Just did this brew for the second time can't wait!


----------



## snails07

I'm a bit curious about the wheat LME. 
I've never used this before and just wondering if it is actually known that hop hog has wheat in it or if it is just a bit of a (educated) guess??


----------



## elreecey

Gday guys
Just joined up cos i loved the look of this recipe.
So ive got it brewing right now( day 10 in fermenter) but all the action seems to have stopped at 1.020.
Ive upped the ingredients to make 23l...
1.7kg black rock light pale LME
1.7kg black rock wheat LME
1kg DME
250g crystal
Then upped the hops also to match.
O.G. 1.064
Any thoughts on my final gravity?
Cheers


----------



## Killer Brew

Which yeast did you use and what temp are you fermenting at?


----------



## elreecey

Whoops should have added that
US-05 at 18-19°.
It reached 1.020 after about 6 days


----------



## goatchop41

elreecey said:


> Whoops should have added that
> US-05 at 18-19°.
> It reached 1.020 after about 6 days


Don't be scared to bump the temp up to ~22oC to try and get the yeast going again. I'd be expecting it to get down to the mid teens.
The vast majority of fermentation is done, so the chance of off-flavours from the higher temp are slim to nil. You can even give the fermenter a gentle swirl to rouse the yeast when you raise the temp (just don't slosh the beer while you do it, or you'll start oxidizing it).


----------



## elreecey

Cheers goatchop
ended up bottling at 1.018, 3 days ago. 
I'll give it another week then sample, can't wait. 
Will report back


----------



## Marcus

Anyone nailed this recipe yet?


----------



## stompnground

hi everyone well done on such a great thread!
I am doing WWDWD's original recipie in an 18l boil. I have put it into Brewsmith and If i add the tins of extract after the boil as usual then the IBU's are 75.3
I put the exact same recipe and steps into Iains Spreadsheet and it says the IBU's will be 50.3
Why the discrepancy? Should i just go ahead with it anyway?
Thanks in advance, 
Richie


----------



## danestead

IIs it to do with hop utilisatio? Are you boiling with the same gravity as the original poster?


----------



## stompnground

thanks for the reply, yep same gravity... really want to give this a crack but i want to be true to the recipe. If i add the 2 tins of LME to the boil then it brings it down to 50 IBU. Should i just do that? I don't really want to as it will be harder to bring it down to 18 degrees in the ice bath.
Cheers,
Richie


----------



## danestead

stompnground said:


> thanks for the reply, yep same gravity... really want to give this a crack but i want to be true to the recipe. If i add the 2 tins of LME to the boil then it brings it down to 50 IBU. Should i just do that? I don't really want to as it will be harder to bring it down to 18 degrees in the ice bath.
> Cheers,
> Richie


Are you sure your boil gravity is the same? The original poster said he does a 4L boil and you are saying you are doing an 18L boil.

Your boil gravity (not original gravity in the fermenter) is what matters for hop utilisation.


----------



## stompnground

aahhhh i see. I was looking at OG. I think his pre-boil was around 1.040 I just subbed out one tin of LME for DME to adjust my pre-boil gravity. 
My preboil gravity is now 1.039 and IBU is now 61. OG 1.053 and 5.1% alc. getting closer... should they be the same?
cheers!


----------



## danestead

stompnground said:


> aahhhh i see. I was looking at OG. I think his pre-boil was around 1.040 I just subbed out one tin of LME for DME to adjust my pre-boil gravity.
> My preboil gravity is now 1.039 and IBU is now 61. OG 1.053 and 5.1% alc. getting closer... should they be the same?
> cheers!


They should be close.


----------



## stompnground

thanks for your help Dan, i will keep playing with it. really looking forward to this one!


----------



## murpho

Hi guys,

Sorry to bump up an old thread but I'm keen to give this one a go soon. I've seen posted around the forum that galaxy can give a hash bitterness if used as the bittering addition at the start of the boil. Has anyone experienced that with this recipe?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## burrster

murpho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to bump up an old thread but I'm keen to give this one a go soon. I've seen posted around the forum that galaxy can give a hash bitterness if used as the bittering addition at the start of the boil. Has anyone experienced that with this recipe?
> 
> Cheers
> Tom


Hi Murpho. I've used galaxy at 30 minutes as "bittering" addition in an all galaxy pale ale. while I've only done it once i didn't have an issue with it. But it was that exact info ( the harsh bittering) that made me not do any additions before 30 minutes. I've done a version of the hop hog clone but i used simcoe as the bittering addition. I'd probably not risk it myself. Hope that helps.


----------



## murpho

burrster said:


> Hi Murpho. I've used galaxy at 30 minutes as "bittering" addition in an all galaxy pale ale. while I've only done it once i didn't have an issue with it. But it was that exact info ( the harsh bittering) that made me not do any additions before 30 minutes. I've done a version of the hop hog clone but i used simcoe as the bittering addition. I'd probably not risk it myself. Hope that helps.


thanks burrster, yeah I'm thinking it might not be best until I've tried a galaxy brew. I'll probably use something else for the bittering addition, possibly magnum as i have some of that lying around and its worked well every time I've used it. Might not be true to this beer but I just want to make something similar that tastes good 

cheers,
tom


----------

